# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Nun brauche ich auch Hilfe

## buschreiter

Hallo, liebe Mitglieder des Forums. Ich wurde letztes Jahr im Februar mittels Da Vinci operiert (RPE). Ohne familiäre Vorbelastung würde im Alter von 41 Jahren PCa diagnostiziert. Gleason 3+3 in 40% des linken Lappens. Ergebnis der OP war lt. Operateur ein klarer R0, lt. Pathologe R1. Staging war T2a, N0, M0, allerdings mit Befall der Perineuralscheiden. Die 12 entnommenen Lymphknoten zeigten keinen Befall. Der PSA war nach der OP bis jetzt in den nicht messbaren Bereich (<0,07, hatte mich mit dem Uro darauf geeinigt) gefallen. Heute dann der Schock, PSA ist auf 0,12...Mein Urologe ist der Meinung, dass wir mit der Messung wieder 3 Monate warten sollten, um das Ergebnis zu manifestieren.
Meine Fragen: was haltet ihr davon? Kann mir jemand eine Strahlenklinik, am liebsten in der Nähe oder in Köln empfehlen? IMRT oder RT?

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe...bin zur Zeit ein wenig verzweifelt, da eigentlich alles im grünen Bereich war...(s. Myprostate.eu)

----------


## spertel

Hallo Buschreiter

Deine Verzweiflung ist verständlich.

Ich würde der Aussage des Pathologen zum Resektionsstatus mehr Glauben schenken, da der dies unter dem Mikroskop natürlich besser erkennen kann. Dies würde auch den Anstieg erklären.

Ich würde nicht -3- Monate warten wollen, sondern würde in genau -4- Wochen, bei sich manifestierendem Anstieg dann erneut in -4- Wochen messen lassen.

Allerdings würde ich heute erst dann mit der Bestrahlung beginnen, wenn tatsächlich eindeutig der Weg in Richtung Rezidiv weist, dass bedeutet über 0,2 ng/ml. Eine frühere Intervention könnte auch eine unnötige Übertherapie bedeuten, da in einigen Fällen der Anstieg sich nicht weiter fortsetzt.

Es ist natürlich vollkommen richtig, dass Du Dich innerlich mit dem "worsed Case", nämlich der Salvage-Bestrahlung beschäftigst, denn es ist immer nützlich der Zeit etwas voraus zu sein.

Bleib´stark

Reinhard

----------


## buschreiter

Vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte. Mein Uro muss noch klären, ob das überhaupt die richtigen Werte sind. Evtl. ist vom Labor was verwechselt worden...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...

----------


## spertel

Vollig richtig !

Der Kreis jener, bei denen sich eine Messung als Fehlalarm herausgestellt hat, ist nicht gerade klein.

Mein Wert liegt übrigens auch bei 0,12 ng/ml (März 2014 gemessen, -9- Monate zuvor bei 0,08 ng/ml, weitere -4- Monate zuvor bei 0,1 ng/ml.

Bis heute weiss ich nicht genau, wohin die Reise eigentlich geht...und so wird´s vermutlich auch weiter gehen; nach nunmehr -9- Jahren und -3- Tagen nach meiner RPE............

Für Spannung ist weiter gesorgt !

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Buschreiter,

ich kann mich den Worten von R. Spertel nur anschließen. In Deinem Fall würde ich auch nach 4 Wochen messen lassen. Hier ist es ganz wichtig, den Zeitpunkt der Strahlentherapie nicht zu verschlafen. Wenn Du Glück hast, hilft die Dir ja. Aber warte natürlich das entgültige Ergebnis ab. Warum soll man nicht mal (großes) Glück haben...

Gruß
WernerE

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo, liebe Mitglieder des Forums. Ich wurde letztes Jahr im Februar mittels Da Vinci operiert (RPE). Ohne familiäre Vorbelastung würde im Alter von 41 Jahren PCa diagnostiziert. Gleason 3+3 in 40% des linken Lappens. Ergebnis der OP war lt. Operateur ein klarer R0, lt. Pathologe R1. Staging war T2a, N0, M0, allerdings mit Befall der Perineuralscheiden. Die 12 entnommenen Lymphknoten zeigten keinen Befall. Der PSA war nach der OP bis jetzt in den nicht messbaren Bereich (<0,07, hatte mich mit dem Uro darauf geeinigt) gefallen. Heute dann der Schock, PSA ist auf 0,12...Mein Urologe ist der Meinung, dass wir mit der Messung wieder 3 Monate warten sollten, um das Ergebnis zu manifestieren.
> Meine Fragen: was haltet ihr davon? Kann mir jemand eine Strahlenklinik, am liebsten in der Nähe oder in Köln empfehlen? IMRT oder RT?
> 
> Vorab schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe...bin zur Zeit ein wenig verzweifelt, da eigentlich alles im grünen Bereich war...(s. Myprostate.eu)


Als erstes würde ich einmal den Gleason-Score anzweifeln!
Gleason 3+3, 40% Tumor, Neuralscheideninvasion (hohes Risiko für positive Lymphknoten)
passen EINFACH NICHT ZUSAMMEN.

Bevor eine weitere - möglicher Weise ebenfalls nicht heilende - Therapie gemacht wird
sollte zunächst die Krankheit besser klassifiziert werden.

1. Zweitgutachten des OP-Präparates bei Prof. Bonkhoff, Berlin. Mit zusätzlichen Tumormarkern für second-line-Therapien
2. bei weiterem PSA-Anstieg eine Ga68-PSMA-PET/CT zur Tumorsuche
3. Bestrahlung nur wenn eindeutig ein LOKALREZIDIV herauskommt
4. bei positiven (Rest-)Lymphknoten erst eine Salvage-Nachlymphadenektomie erwägen und DANACH bestrahlen

Sie sind einfach zu jung, um in die 08/15 Leitlinienschiene für 75-80jährige "gestopft" zu werden!
Hier ist viel Fingerspitzengefühl und Know-hoe gefragt aus meiner Sicht

----------


## buschreiter

> Als erstes würde ich einmal den Gleason-Score anzweifeln!
> Gleason 3+3, 40% Tumor, Neuralscheideninvasion (hohes Risiko für positive Lymphknoten)
> passen EINFACH NICHT ZUSAMMEN.
> 
> Bevor eine weitere - möglicher Weise ebenfalls nicht heilende - Therapie gemacht wird
> sollte zunächst die Krankheit besser klassifiziert werden.
> 
> 1. Zweitgutachten des OP-Präparates bei Prof. Bonkhoff, Berlin. Mit zusätzlichen Tumormarkern für second-line-Therapien
> 2. bei weiterem PSA-Anstieg eine Ga68-PSMA-PET/CT zur Tumorsuche
> ...


Wie kann ich denn ein Zweitgutachten erwirken? Habe vor der OP Casodex benommen, deswegen wurde der Gleason nach der OP nicht bestimmt...die Werte sind die von der Biopsie...links wurden 7 Lymphknoten entfernt und rechts weitere 5. Im CT vor der OP war nichts zu erkennen...

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

an dieser Stelle eine Anmerkung zum Zweitgutachten bei Prof. Bonkhoff. Ich wollte das auch machen lassen und habe bei ihm in Berlin angerufen. Er ging selbst ans Telefon. Ich stellte meine Geschichte in Kurzform vor und fragte, wie ich es denn am besten anstellen sollte, ihm mein Gewebe zukommen zu lassen. Ich fragte auch, welche Überweisungen ich hierzu einholen sollte, was ihn zu der Frage veranlasste, wer denn die Zweitbegutachtung haben möchte: Die Krankenkasse, mein Arzt, oder ich, woraufhin ich nicht so recht wusste, was ich antworten sollte, da ja im Grunde ich der derjenige war, der das Gutachten haben wollte. Prof. Bonkhoff wartete meine Antwort aber nicht ab und teilte mir in sehr schroffem Ton mit, dass, wenn ich ein Guthaben möchte, ich auch gefälligst dafür zu bezahlen hätte. Auf meine letzte Frage, mit welchem Betrag ich zu rechnen hätte, teilte er mit, dass er das erst nach der Begutachtung sagen könnte. Auch einen annährenden Betrag wollte/konnte er mir nicht nennen. 

Ich will hier nicht Stimmung gegen den Professor machen. Zu einem schlechten Gespräch gehören meistens zwei. Aber wir müssen dem Leidensgenossen Buschreiter schon einen gangbaren Weg aufzeigen. So ein Telefonat braucht niemand von uns in einer solchen Situation. Man kommt sich eh schon wie ein ewiger Bittsteller bei der Krankenkasse vor.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## buschreiter

Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ganz sicher, was mir ein Zweitgutachten bringen würde, wenn sich der Trend bestätigen würde...ich denke, gegen ein PET CT würde nichts sprechen, um die Lymphknoten nochmals zu begutachten. Was mich wundert, ist der schnelle Anstieg von unter 0,07 auf 0,12. Der Wert nach der AHB (letztes Jahr April) war bei unter 0,02, danach immer unter 0,07 (Nachweisgrenze).

Gruß Achim

----------


## LudwigS

> Ich fragte auch, welche Überweisungen ich hierzu einholen sollte, was ihn zu der Frage veranlasste, wer denn die Zweitbegutachtung haben möchte: Die Krankenkasse, mein Arzt, oder ich, woraufhin ich nicht so recht wusste, was ich antworten sollte, da ja im Grunde ich der derjenige war, der das Gutachten haben wollte. 
> WernerE


Bei mir liegt das zwar alles 10 Jahre zurück, aber ich habe noch dunkel in Erinnerung, dass der Grund für diese Frage darin liegt, dass bei Bezahlung durch die Krankenkasse er persönliche Besitzverhältnisse des Patienten nicht berücksichtigen muss und bei der Auswahl der diagnostischen Parameter mehr Freiraum hat.

Ich hatte eine Überweisung zur Zweitbegutachtung vom Hausarzt und habe die Pathologie des Krankenhauses mündlich gebeten, es dorthin zu senden.
Ich hatte keinerlei Rückfragen oder Kosten.
Im Prinzip könnte man die Blöcke und Schnitte auch selbst transportieren, da sie Eigentum des Patienten sind.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Zitat:

_"Bonkhoff wartete meine Antwort aber nicht ab und teilte mir in sehr schroffem Ton mit, dass, wenn ich ein Guthaben möchte, ich auch gefälligst dafür zu bezahlen hätte."
_
Hallo Buschreiter,

Deine eigentliche Frage hat "WernerE" schon beantwortet.

Als Privatpatient brauchte ich keinen Ueberweisungsschein für ein Referenzgutachten. Eine Mail (Vollmacht) an die Pathologie (DKFZ-HD,) meine Stanzen nach Berlin zu Prof. Bonkhoff zur Zweitbefundung zu senden hatte gereicht.
Dies nur nebenbei.

Ich selbst habe schon desöfteren mit Prof. H. Bonkhoff telefoniert, zwecks Befundbesprechung. Deine Erfahrung mit Prof. Bonkhoff kann ich nur bestätigen. Er war immer sehr kurz angebunden, schroff und deresgleichen.
"Ein Gefühl ihn gerade zu stören" war immer dabei. Auch als Privatpatient.
Es brauchte immer sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl von mir, um dann doch noch zu einem akzeptablen Kommunikations-Konsenz überein zu kommen.

Die Rechnung war dagegen weitaus schneller in meinem Briefkasten. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich überhaupt noch eine  Nachbefundung durch ihn machen lasse, der Dialog mit ihm ist mir immer zu stressig. Es gibt auch andere Pathologen, z.B. Prof. Helpapp, Singen.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## buschreiter

Bin auch Privatpatient (50%,50% Beihilfe). Aber mir ist nicht ganz klar, was bei dem (befürchteten) Anstieg, ein zweites Gutachten bringen könnte. Wenn das für mich Sinn ergibt, spricht ja nichts dagegen. Selbst wenn ich auf Kosten sitzen bleibe...
Und wie schon geschrieben habe ich nach der Diagnose und vor der OP Casodex 150 genommen. Zwar nur 5 Tage, da mir der Arzt aus dem KH abgeraten hat, weil schon klar war, dass eine RPE Mittel der Wahl ist. Aber der Pathologe hat nach der OP genau deswegen keinen Gleason Score festgestellt.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Korrektur:

Zur Bestätigung "Bonkhoff-Erfahrung", diese galt "WernerE" und nicht Buschreiter.

Helmut

----------


## spertel

Ergänzung :

Deinen Angaben zufolge hast Du vor Deiner OP Casodex 150 bekommen. Das war weder gut noch richtig, ist allerdings  nicht mehr zu ändern.

Will damit sagen, dass der pathologische Befund vermutlich nicht korrekt ist; vor allem nicht der Gleason-Score. Vielleicht gab es sogar einen kleinen Kapselduchbruch, der als Folge nicht richtig erkannt worden ist, wenn Casodex vor der Op verabreicht wird. Dies würde auch eine erneute Untersuchung der Schnitte nicht ändern.

Dies hat für Dich keinerlei therapeutische oder prognostische Konsequenzen.

Diese ergeben sich meiner Meinung nach ausschließlich aus den folgenden PSA- Ergebnissen.

Auch ich habe meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit dem allseits beliebten Referenzpathologen, die allerdings ca. 6 Jahre zurückliegen.

Er rief mich persönlich an, um mir sein Urteil mitzuteilen, wirkte sehr professionell und sachlich, allerdings brachte das Zweitgutachten eine komplett andere Beurteilung.

Aus pT2c und Gleason Score 3+4 wurde pT3a und Gleason 4+4, Tumorvolumen 2 ccm.

Dies scheint ein völlig anderer Tumor zu sein; seine Prognose, ich müßte von einer systemischen Erkrankung ausgehen hat sich bisher nicht bewahrheitet. Sowohl Dr. F. E. in Bad Reichenhall als auch Prof. H., zur Zt Uni-Klinik Aaachen, waren von dieser Aussage nie überzeugt. Erst später habe ich erfahren, dass auch der Pathologe, der nach meiner OP die Erstbefundung erstellt hatte, ein äußerst sorgfältiger und routinierter Pathologe sein soll. 

Wer liegt nun mit seinem Urteil richtig ??

Ich warne an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich, dem Zweitgutachten prinzipiell einen höheren Stellenwert bei zu messen, als der ursprünglichen Pathologie. 

Ich hatte 2008 ca. 700.-  bezahlt, und es blieb schon damals der Eindruck, dass bei dem Herrn Referenzpathologen auch die finanzielle Seite eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielt.

Ich würde den Empfehlungen von Dr. f.s. unbedingt folgen; auf das Zweitgutachten würde ich allerdings in jedem Fall verzichten. 

Den Nachweis, mir richtigere Erkenntnisse zu liefern, konnte der Herr Professor nicht liefern

Gruss

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen,
die Chance auf endgültige Heilung durch Rezidiv-Bestrahlung ist ja eh nicht so gross und schwindet ja wohl auch mit der Höhe des PSA Wertes. Ab wann sollte man denn dann das PET in Buschreiters Fall machen lassen um nicht zuviel Zeit zu verlieren für eine Strahlentherapie? Bin nächste Woche auch wieder dran mit Blutwert und mache mir natürlich da auch wieder Gedanken. Bin ja auch nicht wesentlich älter.
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## spertel

Moin rembert

Um ein halbwegs verläßliches PET zu erhalten müßte der Wert schon deutlich über 1 ng/ml liegen; deshalb würde ich doch anders verfahren als fs vorgeschlagen hat.

Sollte sich im PET dann wirklich nur ein Lokalrezidiv herausstellen, und diese Möglichkeit sehe ich bei Buschreiter durchaus noch, dann ist es möglicherweise für eine kurative Salvage-Bestrahlung zu spät, da schon zuviel Tumormasse vorhanden ist.

Fakt ist, dass eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge umso erfolgreicher ist, je niedriger der PSA-Wert zum Zeitpunkt der Bestrahlung ist; das Dilemma ist, dass in diesen Bereich ein PET keine verwertbaren Erkenntnisse bringt.

Daher würde ich spätestens bei 0,25 ng/ml mit der Strahlentherapie beginnen; das Risiko in diesem Alter die letzte kurative Chance zu verpassen wäre mir doch zu gross....

Gruss

----------


## buschreiter

> Moin rembert
> 
> Um ein halbwegs verläßliches PET zu erhalten müßte der Wert schon deutlich über 1 ng/ml liegen; deshalb würde ich doch anders verfahren als fs vorgeschlagen hat.
> 
> Sollte sich im PET dann wirklich nur ein Lokalrezidiv herausstellen, und diese Möglichkeit sehe ich bei Buschreiter durchaus noch, dann ist es möglicherweise für eine kurative Salvage-Bestrahlung zu spät, da schon zuviel Tumormasse vorhanden ist.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge umso erfolgreicher ist, je niedriger der PSA-Wert zum Zeitpunkt der Bestrahlung ist; das Dilemma ist, dass in diesen Bereich ein PET keine verwertbaren Erkenntnisse bringt.
> 
> Daher würde ich spätestens bei 0,25 ng/ml mit der Strahlentherapie beginnen; das Risiko in diesem Alter die letzte kurative Chance zu verpassen wäre mir doch zu gross....
> ...


Das ist ehrlich gesagt auch mein Plan. Erstmal Blutwerte alle vier Wochen, um eine Tendenz zu erkennen. Sollte sich der Trend bestätigen, werde ich mich wohl den Bestrahlungen unterziehen. Würde denn ein PET CT trotz des noch niedrigen PSA Erkenntnisse bringen, wenn ein Lymphknoten befalle wäre? Ich denke doch nicht, oder?

----------


## RalfDm

> Würde denn ein PET CT trotz des noch niedrigen PSA Erkenntnisse bringen, wenn ein Lymphknoten befalle wäre? Ich denke doch nicht, oder?


Eindeutig nein. Eine Rezidivbestrahlung sollte vorgenommen werden, solange der PSA-Wert noch unter 0,5 ng/ml ist  je niedriger, desto besser die Heilungschance, siehe hier. Bei diesen PSA-Werten zeigt ein PET/CT noch nichts. Das ist das Dilemma. Man muss auf gut Glück die Prostataloge bestrahlen in der Hoffnung, dass das Rezidiv dort sitzt, ohne dies mit einem bildgebenden Verfahren abklären zu können. Diese Auf-Verdacht-Bestrahlung ist die wahrscheinlich letzte Chance auf tatsächliche Heilung, d. h. Befreiung vom Krebs.

Ralf

----------


## buschreiter

> Eindeutig nein. Eine Rezidivbestrahlung sollte vorgenommen werden, solange der PSA-Wert noch unter 0,5 ng/ml ist – je niedriger, desto besser die Heilungschance, siehe hier. Bei diesen PSA-Werten zeigt ein PET/CT noch nichts. Das ist das Dilemma. Man muss auf gut Glück die Prostataloge bestrahlen in der Hoffnung, dass das Rezidiv dort sitzt, ohne dies mit einem bildgebenden Verfahren abklären zu können. Diese Auf-Verdacht-Bestrahlung ist die wahrscheinlich letzte Chance auf tatsächliche Heilung, d. h. Befreiung vom Krebs.
> 
> Ralf


Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. So habe ich mir das auch gedacht. Welche Bestrahlungsmethode ist denn der "Königsweg"? Und gibt es eine gute Strahlenklinik in Köln oder Umgebung?

----------


## rembert

Hallo Spertel und Hallo Buschreiter,
das habe ich mir auch so gedacht mit den 0,20 und Bestrahlungsbeginn. 30 % Erfolgsquote ist allerdings recht erbärmlich bei den nicht unerheblichen auch langfristigen Nebenwirkungen.
Gruss
rembert

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Rembert...wo kommen denn die 30% her? In den Publikationen sieht das erstmal anders aus, oder sehe ich das falsch? Ich selber gehe erstmal davon aus, dass bei der OP aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht alles erwischt wurde (Pathologe = R1). Da sich der Operateur sicher war und meinte, das läge fast immer an der Aufbereitung (habe ich dummerweise nicht hinterfragt), wurde erstmal nur die Überwachung des PSA vorgeschlagen. Bei steigendem Wert dann Bestrahlung. Blöderweise geht es mir körperlich zur Zeit extrem gut. Kraftsport, Ausdauertraining usw. alles kein Thema, Kontinenz und Erektionsfähigkeit voll erlangt, ohne Hilfsmittel. Aber ich befürchte, darauf nehmen diese entarteten Zellen keine Rücksicht...

----------


## rembert

Hallo buschreiter,
auf dem Link von Ralf geklickt erscheint doch die Seite der Martini Klinik. 30 % nach zehn Jahren..  steht da.   R1 ist ja in den Studien sogar ein Vorteil bei der Selvage Bestrahlung. 
gruss

----------


## buschreiter

Danke, jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen. Na ja, hört sich erstmal nicht so prickelnd an, aber einen Versuch wäre es mir wert. Und wer weiß schon, welche Behandlungsvarianten es zukünftig gibt. Außerdem hat die Studie ja auch Schwächen...

----------


## rembert

Es gibt ja auch etwas positivere Studien mit bis zu 50 % .. da hängt es natürlich auch von der Ausgangssituation ab .. Gleason Verdoppelungszeiten Zeitpunkt etc.. versuchen muss man es dann sowieso gerade in unserem Alter.
Frage ist eben nur der richtige Zeitpunkt da ja auch die Gefahr einer Übertherapie besteht. Da muss man dann wieder Strohhalme ziehen..

----------


## rembert

sieh mal hier:  auch ganz interessant http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...l-erlaubt.html

----------


## buschreiter

Vielen Dank, für mich gilt jetzt sowieso erstmal abwarten. Mein Schwiegervater hatte auch einmal den Wert bei 0,1 und bei der nächsten Untersuchung wieder unter der Nachweisgrenze...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend 

Ich wünsche dir für die nächste Messung viel Glück . Ob es sich um eine Fehlmessung handelt könntest du auch sofort feststellen mach einen neuen PSA Test.

Ich stand selber kurz vor einer Bestrahlung nach zwei Messungen über 0.2 der höchste  0.289. Messungen kurz vor dem geplanten Bestrahlungen ergaben dann werte von 0.016 warum weiß niemand richtig. Es handelte sich vermutlich um entzündetes Restgewebe der Prostata.

Mach nochmals ein zwei PSA Test.

gruss AndyAndy

----------


## RalfDm

> Welche Bestrahlungsmethode ist denn der "Königsweg"? Und gibt es eine gute Strahlenklinik in Köln oder Umgebung?


Hallo Buschreiter,

es wäre schön, wenn es einen Königsweg gäbe  auf den warten wir alle noch. Der Stand der Kunst bei der Bestrahlung ist die IMRT mit einem modernen Gerät (auch da gibt es Unterschiede), das aus mindestens fünf Richtungen bestrahlt, wegen des Schonens gesunden Gewebes. Wahrscheinlich präziser könnten Tomotheapie- und CyberKnife-Geräte bestrahlen, aber deren Präzision ist für die Katz, wenn, wie in Deibnem Fall, sowieso auf Gut Glück bestrahlt werden muss. Adressen von Strahlenkliniken findest Du *hier*. In Köln gibt es die Klinik am Ring. Das ist eine _Privatklinik_, bei der Du sicher damit rechnen kannst, dass ein kräftiger Selbstbehalt bei Dir hängen bleibt. Bezüglich Erfahrungen mit Kliniken wendest Du Dich am besten an die SHG-Leiter in dem Bereich und/oder gehst mal zu einem SHG-Treffen und erkundigst Dich dort. Kontaktinformationen zu den SHGn findest Du *hier*.

Ralf

----------


## uwes2403

> Moin rembert
> 
> Um ein halbwegs verläßliches PET zu erhalten müßte der Wert schon deutlich über 1 ng/ml liegen;


Moin zusammen,

aus gegebener Veranlassung  (aktueller PSA von 0,43 nach RPE und adjuvanter RT) habe ich mit der  Praxis Nuklearmedizin Spitalerhof in Hamburg telefoniert.
Dort wird das PSMA PET CT angeboten...nach Aussage können damit Herde bereits ab PSA von 0,5 gefunden und dargestellt werden.

Kleiner  Wermutstropfen, die GKV übernehmen die Kosten nicht, die PKV reagieren  unterschiedlich - vorher anfragen wäre sinnvoll, um nicht ggf.  unvorbereitet selbst zahlen zu müssen.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Voxelx

Hallo Uwe

ich wünsch dir viel Glück 

Gruß Knut

----------


## uwes2403

Danke Knut,

erstmal die nächste Messung abwarten...eine Verdoppelungszeit von 37 (!) Tagen kann ich noch nicht recht glauben.

Hoffe, Du hast einen Weg für Dich gefunden ?

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Voxelx

Hab Dir eine PN geschickt 

Gruß Knut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

frag mal in Hamburg nach, zu wieviel Prozent der Herd bei PSA 0,5 gefunden wird. Ich habe in der Zentralklinik Bad Berka (die bieten auch PSMA-PET-CT an) für meinen PSA-Wert 0,9 nachgefragt. Da lag die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei 35%. Das war mir zu wenig.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## buschreiter

Das wäre mir auch zu dürftig. Bei meiner Ausgangslage werde ich wohl ab 2 Messungen über 0,2 die Bestrahlung in Betracht ziehen. Es spricht ja tatsächlich Einiges für eine R1 Situation (habe mir auch nochmal die Berichte vom Pathologen reingezogen). Aber erstmal die nächsten Messungen abwarten. Bin nerverhaltend operiert worden, was auch toll geklappt hat und zur Zeit auch noch kräftig erkältet. Wer weiß, wo der Anstieg herkommt...nach den Blutwerten habe ich auf jeden Fall eine gehörige Entzündung im Körper...

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Werner und Buschreiter,

die Aussage war ab 0,5, über Prozentzahlen haben wir dann nicht mehr gesprochen, denn wenn sich meine Verdoppelungszeit bei der nächsten Messung bewahrheiten sollte, dann wäre ich bereits bei 0,9....und weitere 4 Wochen später bei 1,8 (alles grob gerundet)....da stellt sich dann die Frage, was sinnvoller ist PSMA PET CT ? Oder liefert ein Cholin PET CT dann ebenso gute Ergebnisse ? Aber Danke für den Hinweis, das werde ich zu gegebener Zeit noch hinterfragen - denn auch wenn das PSMA PET CT vielleicht bessere und frühere Ergebnisse liefert, bleibt die Frage nach dem Nutzen, die Aussagen des Anbieters sind ja vielleicht nicht immer ganz neutral...

Für Buschreiter ist das alles wenig hilfreich, da die adjuvante RT ja möglichst früh einsetzen sollte, ein Zuwarten bis PSA 0,5 oder noch mehr, bis man einen Herd darstellen kann, wohl die Heilungschancen verschlechtern würde. Es sei denn, man hofft auf einen Herd, den man operativ entfernen kann, um die RT zu umgehen. Da kann ich nicht raten, das müssen Fachleute tun.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

hast Recht Uwe, die Auskunft mit den Prozentzahlen war für Dich bestimmt. Nicht für Buschreiter. Der hat, sollte sich der PSA-Wert nicht verringern, m. E. zunächst keine Wahl, als die Bestrahlung. Vielleicht ist ja dann alles gut.

Viele Grüße 
WernerE

----------


## Voxelx

Hallo 

da gibt es jede Menge Infos auch zu den neuesten Verfahren
mit Fallbeispielen 
ww.mriu.de/pdf/PT_Prostata_2014/14_5_Aktuelle_Entwicklungen_in_der_Bildgebung.pdf

Gruß Knut

----------


## Reinhold2

Link funktioniert nicht, da muss noch ein w an den Anfang.

----------


## Voxelx

hallo Reinhold 
danke für den Hinweis das passiert halt bei copy and paste
und wenn es schnell gehen soll
http://www.mriu.de/pdf/PT_Prostata_2...Bildgebung.pdf
Gruß Knut

----------


## Urologe

> Moin rembert
> 
> Um ein halbwegs verläßliches PET zu erhalten müßte der Wert schon deutlich über 1 ng/ml liegen; deshalb würde ich doch anders verfahren als fs vorgeschlagen hat.


@spertel Das gilt nur für die Cholin-PET! Seit der PSMA-PET ist ein neuer Grenzwert nicht festgelegt, aber es zeigt sich, dass vermutlich schon ab 0.2 bis 0.4 Herde deutlich zu lokalisieren sind!
Auch ist die PSMA-Untersuchung kaum Therapieabhängig und kann auch unter Hormontherapie durchgeführt werden.

@buschreiter

Zweitgutachten ist relativ einfach:

Der behandelnde Urologe stellt ZWEI Überweisungen aus.

1. an den Erst-Pathologen "Bitte Zusendung der Histo Nummer XXXXXXX inklusive Paraffinblöcke an Prof. Bonkhoff, Berlin zur Zweitbegutachtung"
2. an Prof. Bonkhoff (kann schon vorab per Post zugeschickt werden: "Bitte Zweitbegutachtung der Histo XXXXXXXX"
    und dann Infos ergänzen, die wichtig sein könnten PSA, Prostatagröße, ggf. Zusätzliche Fragestellung wie:
    "ggf. Tumormarker für Strahlenresistenz bei geplanter Salvage-RX/vor Chemotherapie, beginnend hormonresistent und ähnliches"

Das erspart lange und überflüssige Telefonate. 

Ausserdem ist die Zweitmeinung so KASSENLEISTUNG und muss nicht selber bezahlt werden. (Außer ggf. ca. 50 Euro pro Sonder-Tumor Marker)

Es ist gesetzlich verankert, dass ein Patient ein Recht auf eine Zweitmeinung hat.
Ich glaube Prof. Bonkhoff ist nur so mürrisch, weil ihn eigentlich nur die Histologie interessiert, er aber oft Telefonate vorab von ein bis zwei Stunden
mit Leidensgeschichten von Anfang bis Ende anhören muss, bis es zur Sache kommt (das ist aber eigentlich Sache für uns Urologen)
und in der Zeit kann er keine Präparate anschauen.

@ralf
Was nützt eine frühe Bestrahlung der Prostataloge bei PSA 0.5 wenn, so wie ich vermute, ein LK befallen ist.
Ich sehe reihenweise Patienten, bei denen die frühe Bestrahlung den PSA-Verlauf nicht im Mindesten verändert hat - nur die Inko verschlechtert und Reizdarm produziert.
Direkte Radiatio ohne Diagnostik ist nur für relativ sichere Lokalrezidive zu empfehlen und nicht wie hier bei Neuralscheideninvasion und unklarer Histo!

----------


## buschreiter

Ich finde leider keine Liste, in der verzeichnet ist, wer PSMA PET CT durchführt. Gibt es ein Institut in Köln oder Umgebung? Habe ansonsten nur Heidelberg und München gefunden.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo buschreiter,



> Ich finde leider keine Liste, in der verzeichnet ist, wer PSMA PET CT durchführt.


Es könnte ja mal jemand recherchieren und eine solche Liste beginnen. Ich erhebe keinen Monopolanspruch auf das Führen derartiger Listen. Mir wurden bezüglich PSMA-PET/CT diese Orte genannt: Heidelberg, Bad Berka, Aachen, München, Hamburg, Kiel, Berlin  alles ohne Gewähr!

Ralf

----------


## Reinhold2

Da kann doch bestimmt der behandelnde Urologe helfen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

neben den von Dir schon aufgeführten Standorten wird auch in Ulm und Dresden PSMA-PET/CT angeboten und *hier. 
*
*"Alt werden, heißt sehend werden"*
(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

Beste Grüße Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,

richtig, das ist die Adresse in Hamburg.

Ralf

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Reinhold,

meinem Urologen muste ich beibringen, was PSMA-PET/CT ist... Hatte der noch nie gehört.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Reinhold,
> 
> meinem Urologen muste ich beibringen, was PSMA-PET/CT ist... Hatte der noch nie gehört.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> WernerE


Meiner ist ganz fit in sowas. Hat heute den Pathologen in Leverkusen beauftragt, das Präparat von der OP und der Biopsie nach Berlin zu schicken. Die Form des CT kennt er auch und fragt mal in Aachen nach, was dieses Verfahren bei welchem Stand des PSA anzeigt...er kümmert sich und dafür bin ich auch ganz schön dankbar!

----------


## Reinhold2

> Meiner ist ganz fit in sowas. Hat heute den Pathologen in Leverkusen beauftragt, das Präparat von der OP und der Biopsie nach Berlin zu schicken. Die Form des CT kennt er auch und fragt mal in Aachen nach, was dieses Verfahren bei welchem Stand des PSA anzeigt...er kümmert sich und dafür bin ich auch ganz schön dankbar!


So sollte es auch in jeder Praxis sein!

----------


## buschreiter

So, Kostenvoranschlag von Aachen wegen des PSMA PET CT kommt. Mal sehen, auf was ich sitzenbleiben würde. Habe gerade mit einem Nuklearmediziner aus Aachen gesprochen. Auch bei PSA ca. 0,2 spricht das Verfahren mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit schon an, vorausgesetzt, der Tumor befindet sich nicht z.B. in mehreren Lymphknoten oder an mehreren Stellen. Insofern werde ich dieses machen lassen, falls der Wert über die 0,2 steigen sollte. Ich denke, hiermit kann ich schonmal mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Lymphknotenbefall ausschließen oder verifizieren...

----------


## buschreiter

Den Empfehlungen folgen habe ich ja die Schnittpräparate und Paraffinblöcke der Stanze wie auch der entnommenen Prostata zur Zweitbegutachtung zu Prof. Dr. Bonkhoff schicken lassen. 
Es ergab sich aus der Stanze ein 3+3 wie bisher. Die Tumorherde befinden sich im Drüsenfeld der  Prostata und zeigen keinen Bezug zur Organkapsel. Kein Anhalt auf HGPIN, keine PSA relevante Prostatitis.
Aus dem herausoperierten Material, das ja bislang wegen kfr. Einnahme von Casodex 150 keinen Gleasonscore hatte ergibt sich Folgendes:

Glanduläres Adenokarzinom der Prostata in der peripheren Zone
Tumorvolumen 2,5ccm
Gleason 3+4 (20) = 7
Marginstatus (leider) positiv. Ausdehnung 4mm Postero-lateral, Nervenscheideninvasion (war bekannt)
Kein Anhalt für intraduktale Tumorausdehnung
Samenblasen negativ
Lymphknoten (7l/5r) negativ
mässig ausgeprägte punktionsbedingte Prostatitis (PSA relevant)

Staging: pT2a, pN0, pL0, pV0, Pn1, Gleason 3+4(20), 2,5ccm, R1

Kommentar:
Eindeutig positive Margins über 4mm posterolateral, jedoch ohne Hinweise auf eine extraprostatische Tumorausdehnung. Mit D2-40 sind in drei verschiedenen Blöcken keine Lymphspalteneinbrüche nachweisbar. Bei einem postoperativen PSA Anstieg steht ein Lokalrezidiv ganz im Vordergrund.

Ich denke, das Gutachten bestätigt meine bisherige Auffassung, dass hier aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein Lokalrezidiv drohen könnte, falls der PSA weiter steigt. Es finden sich sowohl positive wie auch negative Merkmale des Karzinoms. 
Die Kostenübernahme für ein PSMA PET CT würde übrigens durch die Beihilfe bereits zugesichert, die private KV hätte gerne noch eine ärztliche Stellungnahme zur medizinischen Notwendigkeit. Denke, ich bin auf einem guten Weg. Morgen erfahre ich den aktuellen PSA und werde berichten.

Gruss Achim

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Achim
Was ich nicht verstehe: die nochmalige Untersuchung der Präparate. Nach der RPE ist das doch m.M.n. doch Geschichte. Selbst der GS ist doch, nach einer RPE, nur noch zweitrangig und dient nur der Einschätzung in den Partin-Tabellen.  Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Reinhold, ich habe das Präparat nochmals untersuchen lassen, damit ein Gleason überhaupt mal bestimmt wird. Ich wollte nicht mögliche weitere Wege beschreiten, ohne den Gegner genauer zu kennen. Natürlich sagt das nichts über meinen persönlichen, weiteren Verlauf aus, hilft mir aber weiter, mit der Situation umzugehen.
Und ganz ehrlich...nach meiner Vorgeschichte habe ich aufgehört, einem Arzt zu vertrauen. Wenn es nach meinem alten Hausarzt ginge, wäre gar nix passiert mit PSA 5,1 mit 40 Jahren. Bei PSA 2,1 mit 36 Jahren hat der einen Ultraschall der Prostata von außen gemacht. Was wollte der da wohl sehen??? Der hat den erhöhten Wert noch nicht einmal erwähnt! Wofür misst er ihn dann? 
Wenn es nach meinem ersten Urologen gegangen, hätte ich gegen die Sepsis nach Stanze Wadenwickel gemacht! Soviel zu Ärzten!!!

----------


## lumberjack

> @ Achim
> Was ich nicht verstehe: die nochmalige Untersuchung der Präparate. Nach der RPE ist das doch m.M.n. doch Geschichte. Selbst der GS ist doch, nach einer RPE, nur noch zweitrangig und dient nur der Einschätzung in den Partin-Tabellen.  Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> Gruß
> Reinhold


Hallo Reinhold,

der durch Biopsie nachgewiesene GS in Zusammenhang mit den Partin-Tabellen kann bzw. sollte die Therapieentscheidung beeinflussen. Die bei der einer Biopsie entnommenen Gewebeproben sind jedoch nur "Stichproben" - nicht nur im wörtlichen Sinne... Der postoperative GS ist jedoch die exakte Einschätzung des Krebsgewebes und beschreibt die tatsächliche Entartung der Zellen. Bei den meisten Patienten fällt der postoperative GS logischerweise höher aus, als in der Biopsie nachgewiesen. Das ist für die Prognose und eine eventl. folgende Therapie durchaus wichtig! Die nochmalige Bestimmung durch Prof. Dr. Bonkhoff halte ich für richtige Entscheidung von Achim (?) Buschreiter.


Jack

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Jack, so sehe ich das auch. (Ich heiße übrigens Achim. Buschreiter ist nur ein Nickname, da ich leidenschaftlicher Reiter bin). Für mich war diese Bestimmung des Gleason, den ich ja bislang nicht hatte, auch psychologisch wichtig. Ich war Leistungssportler und als solcher muss man den Gegner so genau wie möglich kennen. Das setzt sich hier wohl fort. Der erste Pathologe wollte/konnte ja keinen Gleason bestimmen, da mein damaliger Urologe mich sofort nach der Diagnose mit Casodex 150 zugeballert hat (auch deswegen habe ich den Uro gewechselt). Nun weiß ich wieder etwas mehr über meine Krankheit und bilde mir zumindest ein, etwas besser gegen diese vorgehen zu können. Zumal in unserem Alter der Tumor gerne sehr aggressiv sein kann. In der Urologie der KH habe ich diverse Fälle von unter 40 Jahren gesehen, die bereits im fortgeschrittenen Stadium der Krankheit waren...

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen, Buschreiter

Ich persönlich bin zwar kein Freund von Zweitgutachten, da dieses mich möglicherweise auf den falschen Weg geleitet hat; allerdings wäre für mich das Bonkhoff´sche Resultat doch ein eindeutiges Indiz dafür (kein Beweis), dass es sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um ein Lokalrezidiv handeln könnte. Genau dies ist doch der Sinn der Referenzpathologie.

Das würde für mich bedeuten, dass es momentan kein Anlass gäbe, ein PSMA-Pet-CT erstellen zu lassen und wertvolle Zeit verstreichen zu lassen.

Für mich stünde jetzt unverzüglich ein Gespräch bei einem Strahlentherapeuten auf dem Programm, um bei einem weiteren Anstieg nicht die Chance auf Heilung zu verspielen.

Ein Restrisiko bleibt zwar bestehen, dass es sich nicht um ein lokales Ereignis handeln könnte; Du solltest aber für Dich selbst prüfen, ob Du dieses eingehen solltest.

Gruss

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Spertel: Der Plan ist, daß ich bei PSA > 0,2 ein PSMA CT machen lasse. Das könnte innerhalb von einer Woche geschehen, sodaß ich hier keine wertvolle Zeit verlieren würde. Ein Strahlentherapeut ist bereits informiert bzw,. der Kontakt ist bereits hergestellt. Insofern bin ich, so denke ich, z.Zt. ganz gut aufgestellt. Mal sehen, was da gestern beim Uro gemessen wurde...

----------


## Reinhold2

Zum "Zweitgutachten" nach RPE. Da wird doch nach der RPE vom Pathologen automatisch der GS bestimmt und die ganze Prostata, die Samenblasen, die Schnittränder, die entfernten Lymphknoten feingeweblich untersucht. Das Ergebnis wird dem Patienten schriftlich mitgeteilt. Deswegen verstehe ich immer noch nicht die Notwendigkeit eines Zweitgutachtens nach RPE.

----------


## Reinhold2

> Hallo Spertel: Der Plan ist, daß ich bei PSA > 0,2 ein PSMA CT machen lasse. Das könnte innerhalb von einer Woche geschehen, sodaß ich hier keine wertvolle Zeit verlieren würde. Ein Strahlentherapeut ist bereits informiert bzw,. der Kontakt ist bereits hergestellt. Insofern bin ich, so denke ich, z.Zt. ganz gut aufgestellt. Mal sehen, was da gestern beim Uro gemessen wurde...


Da ist man, als mündiger Patient, in einer Zwickmühle. Je früher ich eine PSMA CT machen lasse, um so weniger ist auf den Bildern zu sehen. Auf Grund dieser Infos wird eine frühe Strahlentherapie eingeleitet und u.U. die ganze Loge bestrahlt. Da kann aber, bei einem PSA-Wert von 0,2  recht blind geschossen werden. Wenn ich auf einen Anstieg von, sagen wir mal, 1,5 bis 2 warte, sind die Bilder viel aussagekräftiger, die Bestrahlung ist viel zielgerichteter, der Strahlentherapeut schipft aber vielleicht, weil man so lange gewartet hat. Ich bin mir total unsicher wie ich evt. vorgehen werde.

----------


## spertel

Ok, wenn´s dann so klappt und man verwertbare Ergebnisse erhält, dann ist ja alles bestens !

Mir ist nur kein Fall bekannt, wo man bei Werten um 0,2 ng/ml was gesehen hat, es sei denn man wollte was sehen.

Mir stellt sich dabei immer nur die Frage, ob jene, die Dir bei derart niedrigen Werten zur Bildgebung raten, nicht auch die Interessen der Klinik hinsichtlich der Auslastung der Geräte im Visier haben.
Privatpatienten sind bei sowas immer willkommen.

Du könntest ja spasshalber mal nachfragen, wer die Kosten trägt, wenn man bei 0,3 ng/ml nichts sieht. 

Du wirst hoffentlich bald Klarheit haben.....

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Reinhold, im Regelfall ist das auch so. Leider hat der "Hauspathologe" nach der RPE keinen Gleason-Score feststellen wollen, da ich vor der OP mit Casodex (wenn auch nur kurz) behandelt wurde. Hierdurch wird das Gewebe bereits verändert. Alles andere wurde natürlich untersucht. Problem bei einer Begutachtung scheint wohl zu sein, daß durchaus höhere Scores festgestellt werden, als tatsächlich vorhanden. Da scheinen sich nach meinem Verständnis die Pathologen ein wenig zu zieren. Prof. Dr. Bonkhoff ist gar nicht auf die hormonelle Vorbehandlung eingegangen, sondern hat, so wie Du richtig feststellst, einen Brief an mich bzw. meinen Uro geschickt, in dem alles Notwendige bestimmt wurde. Insofern weicht das Vorgehen bei mir ein wenig vom Standard ab (wie das Meiste, scheinbar...)

----------


## buschreiter

@ Spertel: Ich habe mit den Leuten dort gesprochen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, etwas bei 0,2 ng/ml zu sehen, liegt bei *einem* Herd recht hoch. Sollte sich das PSA produzierende Gewebe auf 2 Bereiche oder mehr verteilen, sieht man wahrscheinlich genau garnix...Insofern waren meine Gesprächspartner in der Uniklinik Aachen sehr offen.

----------


## Reinhold2

Die hier wollen einen ja schon am liebsten bei 0,05 bestrahlen: 

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/medi...ats-april-2012

----------


## buschreiter

> Die hier wollen einen ja schon am liebsten bei 0,05 bestrahlen: 
> 
> http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/medi...ats-april-2012


Wobei ich den Gedanken teile, nicht erst mehrere Messungen im Abstand von 3 Monaten abzuwarten. Das ist vielleicht die Grundaussage des Artikels.

----------


## Urologe

Es wird immer gesagt: Es wird zu früh und zuviel operiert ...

... die gleiche Zurückhaltung sollte aber eigentlich auch für die Bestrahlung gelten!!!

----------


## tomblr

> Es wird immer gesagt: Es wird zu früh und zuviel operiert ...
> 
> ... die gleiche Zurückhaltung sollte aber eigentlich auch für die Bestrahlung gelten!!!


Dahinter steht halt die gleiche Psychologie warum auch AS nicht funktioniert! - Leider - Darum habe ich auch schon immer für eine psychoonkologische Unterstützung plädiert.

Tom

----------


## lumberjack

> Dahinter steht halt die gleiche Psychologie warum auch AS nicht funktioniert! ....
> Tom


So ist es Tom. Aber wieso bringst du AS mit Achims Thema in Verbindung? Kaum ein junger Patient (ich meine hiermit < 50 Jahre) wird sich entspannt mit einer AS-Therapie zurücklehnen können, weil er hiermit Tag für Tag ein Stück Chance auf HEILUNG verliert. Darüber reden oder schreiben ist das Eine - die Therapieentscheidung als Betroffener nach der Diagnose das Andere. 
Ich bin den gleichen Weg wie Achim gegangen und meine größte Hoffnung ist, die Krankheit loszuwerden - wenn es sein muss auch mit einer 2. kurativen Therapie, so wie Achim das jetzt angeht.

Jack

----------


## tomblr

Hi Jack....

vielleicht sollte ich mich zukünftig detailierter Ausdrücken damit man nicht zu sehr zwischen den Zeilen lesen muss.

Die gleichen Mechanismen die zu diesem Thema passen und auf AS übertragbar sind ist Psychologie. Es ist die Angst zu spät zu intervenieren und vielleicht eine Chance verpasst zu haben. Diese Chance blendet dabei auch etwaige Risiken aus, diese werden dann billigend in Kauf genommen. Dadurch entsteht auch ein gewisser Druck der rationale Entscheidungen erschwert. Die meisten AS Abbrecher sind dem psychischen Druck einfach nicht gewachsen. Dies ist nicht nur bei Prostatakrebs so sondern bei allen anderen schwerwiegenden Erkrankungen auch. Ich interpretiere so auch den Satz von fs.... falls ich ihn falsch verstanden habe möge er mich bitte korrigieren.

Psychonkologie befasst sich damit eine Krankheit zu akzeptieren. Mit ihr zu Leben und sich zu arrangieren. Denn Heilung beginnt auch im Kopf... zwischen Psychologie und Pathologie bestehen Zusammenhänge. Eine Heilung wird erschwert wenn der Patient nicht die Einstellung dazu hat. http://www.zeit.de/2011/30/M-Selbstheilung/seite-5

Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, persönlich ist es mir egal wer sich wann und wo operieren, bestrahlen oder sonst was machen will. Ich versuche hier lediglich Zusammenhänge zu vermitteln und zum Nachdenken anzuregen. Wenn du mit aller Macht deinem Krebs den Kampf angesagt hast wird das für dich o.k. sein. 

Tom

PS: Ich habe mich jahrelang mit Schwertkranken auseinandergesetzt... glaube mir, das ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen.

----------


## buschreiter

Tja, noch gehe ich nichts an...wegen der Urlaubszeit kommen die Werte erst am Montag...was soll es...weiter Zyflamend nehmen (Hautbild hat sich übrigens sehr gebessert, kleine Entzündungen und Unreinheiten sind weg), Brottrunk trinken und Leinsamen futtern (dem Darm geht´s auch blendend) Granaprostan nehmen (den Saft konnte ich nicht mehr ertragen), Sport treiben und vegetarisch ernähren...
Mir geht´s eigentlich körperlich so gut, wie seit 20 Jahren nicht, der Körperfettanteil liegt bei 17% und der Muskelanteil bei annähernd 48% (92 kg bei 1,86 m). Fühle mich wie Popeye...

----------


## buschreiter

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Nachweisgrenze beim Uro liegt bei 0,07. Am Ende der AHB war ich bei 0,02 (04/13), danach unter 0,07 bis auf die Messung 10/13, da lag ich genau bei 0,07. 01/14 und 04/14 wieder unter 0,07 ng/ml. Na ja...der Montag wird zeigen, wohin es geht...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Nachweisgrenze beim Uro liegt bei 0,07.


Tut mir leid, dich aufgrund falscher Annahmen (PSA-Messgrenze 0.02ng/ ml) verunsichert zu haben.
Habe daher den letzten Beitrag gelöscht.

Nehmen wir mal an, die Messung vom 10. Juli wäre 0.069 gewesen, also knapp unter der Nachweisgrenze
des Urologen, wäre die Verdoppelungszeit* 4 Monate. Das würde in etwa passen zu der Entwicklung
 seit dem 0.02-Wert von 04/13 und könnte durchaus zu der R1-Situation passen
und somit ein Lokalrezidiv anzeigen. Eine frühe Bestrahlung ohne Bildgebung wäre also durchaus eine Option.
(Die Messung von 10.13 ist in Myprostate.eu als 0.00 angegeben?)

Einmal mehr wird deutlich:
PSA-Messungen sollten nach Möglichkeit immer im selben Labor erfolgen.

 Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi / Konrad 

*http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html

----------


## buschreiter

> Tut mir leid, dich aufgrund falscher Annahmen (PSA-Messgrenze 0.02ng/ ml) verunsichert zu haben.
> Habe daher den letzten Beitrag gelöscht.
> 
> Nehmen wir mal an, die Messung vom 10. Juli wäre 0.069 gewesen, also knapp unter der Nachweisgrenze
> des Urologen, wäre die Verdoppelungszeit* 4 Monate. Das würde in etwa passen zu der Entwicklung
>  seit dem 0.02-Wert von 04/13 und könnte durchaus zu der R1-Situation passen
> und somit ein Lokalrezidiv anzeigen. Eine frühe Bestrahlung ohne Bildgebung wäre also durchaus eine Option.
> (Die Messung von 10.13 ist in Myprostate.eu als 0.00 angegeben?)
> 
> ...


Stimmt, da habe ich versehentlich 0,00 angegeben. Ich dachte zunächst, dass man im Labor das < Zeichen vergessen hätte! dem war aber nicht so...ist nun geändert.

----------


## buschreiter

Technische Probleme mit dem Analysegerät. Der Techniker soll heute Nachmittag kommen, sodass morgen Mittag das Ergebnis vorliegen sollte...so kann es gehen...inwieweit ich dem Ergebnis dann vertraue ist auch noch so eine Sache...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Technische Probleme mit dem Analysegerät. Der Techniker soll heute Nachmittag kommen, sodass morgen Mittag das Ergebnis vorliegen sollte...so kann es gehen...inwieweit ich dem Ergebnis dann vertraue ist auch noch so eine Sache...


Du solltest in myprostate.eu diese unsinnigen 0.00er-Werte löschen:

12.07.13 0.00
10.01.14 
0.00

04.04.14
0.00





























Dann sähest Du die Verdoppelungszeiten (VZ). Damit könntest Du
den neuen Wert nicht nur graphisch plausibilisieren, sondern auch
mit den VZ, was das Vertrauen in die Arbeit des Technikers
fördert, oder eben nicht.

Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## buschreiter

Die Werte waren allesamt unter der Nachweisgrenze von 0,07. Insoweit hilft da ein anderer Eintrag nicht viel, denke ich.

----------


## buschreiter

So, nach weiterer Rücksprache habe ich myprostate geändert. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis...Wert ist heute angekommen und liegt bei 0,09 ng/ml. Insofern ist etwas gelasseneres Weitermessen in 6 Wochen angesagt. Vielen Dank für alle Mitglieder, die mir durch die letzten, nicht so leichten Wochen geholfen haben. Man wird sehen, wie es weitergeht.

----------


## spertel

Ein Intervall von -6- Wochen halte ich für ok.

Selbst wenn Du Dich entschieden hast, ein PSMA-Pet/CT durchführen zu lassen, um einen potentiell befallenen LK aufzuspüren und ggf. entfernen zu lassen, bleibt das Risiko für ein Lokalrezidiv aus meiner persönlichen Sicht recht hoch.

4mm positiver Margin, dazu "Pn1", ist doch ziemlich heftig und würde durchaus zu dieser Entwicklung passen.

Ich hatte mich 2009 bei 0,13x ng/ml bestrahlen lassen, 70,2 Gy, war die Dosis, räume aber ein, dass dies möglicherweise verfrüht gewesen ist, da sich mein PSA nun wieder knapp unter diesem Bereich einzupendeln scheint.

Dieses Risiko bin ich allerdings bewußt eingegangen, da jede adjuvante bzw. sehr frühzeitige Therapie immer das Risiko der Übertherapie einschließt.

Ich wünsche Dir ein glückliches Händchen............

Gruss

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ein Intervall von -6- Wochen halte ich für ok.
> 
> Selbst wenn Du Dich entschieden hast, ein PSMA-Pet/CT durchführen zu lassen, um einen potentiell befallenen LK aufzuspüren und ggf. entfernen zu lassen, bleibt das Risiko für ein Lokalrezidiv aus meiner persönlichen Sicht recht hoch.


Bei _dem_ PSA-Verlauf kann man wohl noch jahrelang warten, bis ein PSMA-PET überhaupt was anzeigt.
Eine weitere PSA-Bestimmung in 6 Wochen erscheint sinnvoll, denn gegenwärtig herrscht absolute
Unklarheit über den Trend. Weil das jetzt schon über einige Messungen so ist, wäre es wohl besser,
künftig in einem Grosslabor messen zu lassen, es könnte auch an der Apparatur des Urologen liegen.
Jetzt eine Nullmessung, mit der der Anschluss an die gehabte Messreihe beim Urologen geschaffen 
wird (möglichst mit derselben Blutprobe) und in sechs Wochen dann die Folgemessung.

Anhand der bisherigen eher chaotischen Messungen im tiefen Bereich nahe der Messgrenze
 drängen sich Metastasen eher nicht auf.

 Carpe diem!
 Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## spertel

@ Konrad

Richtig, im Beitrag #61 wurde aber mitgeteilt, dass man  unter gewissen Voraussetzungen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit schon bei 0,2 ng/ml was sehen könnte.

Diese 0,2 ng/ml können schon in wenigen Wochen oder Monaten erreicht sein; meine Zweifel über die Verwertbarkeit dieser Aufnahmen in diesem niedrigen Bereich bleiben jedoch.

Wir werden sehen, was dabei heraus kommt.

LG

----------


## buschreiter

> @ Konrad
> 
> Richtig, im Beitrag #61 wurde aber mitgeteilt, dass man  unter gewissen Voraussetzungen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit schon bei 0,2 ng/ml was sehen könnte.
> 
> Diese 0,2 ng/ml können schon in wenigen Wochen oder Monaten erreicht sein; meine Zweifel über die Verwertbarkeit dieser Aufnahmen in diesem niedrigen Bereich bleiben jedoch.
> 
> Wir werden sehen, was dabei heraus kommt.
> 
> LG


 Tja, nun habe ich den Salat. Der Wert ist auf 0,19 angestiegen. Ich denke, ich werde nächste Woche noch eine weitere Testmessung machen lassen, um einen Fehler auszuschließen. Allerdings glaube ich nicht so recht daran. Parallel mache ich einen Termin in Aachen wegen eines PSMA Pet CT. Mir macht die ziemlich rasante VZ doch einige Sorgen...nicht das sich da eine Zelle der aggressiveren Art durch die Neuralscheide "verpieselt" hat...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Tja, nun habe ich den Salat. Der Wert ist auf 0,19 angestiegen. Ich denke, ich werde nächste Woche noch eine weitere Testmessung machen lassen, um einen Fehler auszuschließen. Allerdings glaube ich nicht so recht daran. Parallel mache ich einen Termin in Aachen wegen eines PSMA Pet CT. Mir macht die ziemlich rasante VZ doch einige Sorgen...nicht das sich da eine Zelle der aggressiveren Art durch die Neuralscheide "verpieselt" hat...


Die Bestätigungsmessung ist in diesem Fall keine schlechte Idee um den
"Salat" faktisch und in deinem Kopf zu ordnen.
Deine Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) der letzten Messperiode betrug 7 Wochen.
Nach meiner Regel der halben VZ wäre die nächste reguläre Messung
dann in gut drei Wochen. Doch bezweifle ich, dass diese schnelle VZ bestätigt
werde angesichts deines Vor-OP-Verlaufes und des tiefen Gleason-Scores.
Ansonsten wäre wohl baldiges Handeln angesagt. Du kennst die Optionen.

Zum PSMA-PET:
Falls sich eine Zelle "verpieselt" hätte, benötigte die 25 bis 30 Verdoppelungszyklen,
um im Bild sichtbar zu werden. Das sind auch bei kürzesten VZ Jahre.
In einer Verdoppelung erweitert sich der Durchmesser einer Filia um 
einen Viertel. Man wird also nach einer VZ kaum mehr sehen als jetzt: Nichts.
Die Dinger sind eben da, oder nicht da, wobei zweites bei GS6 die Regel ist.
Wenn da was zu sehen ist, ist das wohl ein Lokalrezidiv aus der R1-Situation heraus.
Damit musstest Du ja rechnen seit der Pathologiebericht vorlag.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## buschreiter

So ist das wohl. Und wenn es dazu dient, die R1 Situation zu bestätigen, dann kann ich meinen Kopfsalat (schöner Begriff) besser sortieren...wie gesagt erschreckt mich die VZ ein wenig...

----------


## buschreiter

> So ist das wohl. Und wenn es dazu dient, die R1 Situation zu bestätigen, dann kann ich meinen Kopfsalat (schöner Begriff) besser sortieren...wie gesagt erschreckt mich die VZ ein wenig...


Und inwieweit die VZ zu den Spezifikationen des Tumors passt, erschließt sich mir auch irgendwie nicht. Allerdings spüre ich wie auch bei der Messung von vor 3 Monaten mal wieder so etwas wie eine verkühlte Blase. Bin wohl in Ägypten zu lange geschnorchelt. Ob das den PSA Wert beeinflusst, ist eine der Fragen, die ich mir stelle. Von Urologen wird das wohl sehr angezweifelt (entzündetes Restgewebe, das PSA absondert nach RPE gibt es nicht), aber wenn ich die Geschichten der Betroffenen so durchlese, scheint der Gedanke nicht soooo abwegig...

----------


## buschreiter

Nun, da ich noch immer den Salat sortiere kommt mir folgender Gedanke. Falls bei dem CT etwas sichtbar wird, warum sollte man es nicht mit einer IRE/Nanoknife versuchen? Den Weg einer Radiatio verbaue ich mir nach Aussage von der durchführenden Offenbacher Klinik nicht. Ob der Tumor hierdurch dauerhaft und komplett entfernt werden kann, zeigt sich ja dann in den folgende PSA Werten. Nach Aussage der Klinik Offenbach bestehen gute Erfahrungen in der Behandlung von Rezidiven. Das größte Problem ist die Bildgebung. Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir im Falle eines Falles eine Zweitmeinung einholen und weiter berichten...

----------


## buschreiter

> Als erstes würde ich einmal den Gleason-Score anzweifeln!
> Gleason 3+3, 40% Tumor, Neuralscheideninvasion (hohes Risiko für positive Lymphknoten)
> passen EINFACH NICHT ZUSAMMEN.
> t


Sehr geehrter fs, hier handelt es sich um eine missverständliche Formulierung des Pathologen. Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass Prof. Bonkhoff sich deutlicher ausdrückt...
Fraktion 6 20% Gleason 6
Fraktion 8 25% Gleason 6
Fraktion 9 <1% Gleason 3+4

Pathologie des RPE Präparats dann 3+4 (20%), allerdings ohne Hinweis von Prof. Bonkhoff auf hormonelle Vorbehandlung, die ich (leider) hatte...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Pathologie des RPE Präparats dann 3+4 (20%), allerdings ohne Hinweis von  Prof. Bonkhoff auf hormonelle Vorbehandlung, die ich (leider) hatte...


Das mag dann den Salat klären, wenigstens den im Präparat.




> IRE/Nanoknife versuchen? 
> Den Weg einer Radiatio verbaue ich mir nach  Aussage von der durchführenden Offenbacher Klinik nicht.


Dazu kann Dir wohl niemand im Forum mit Erfahrungsberichten dienen.
Der Charme einer zweiten Salvage-Therapiemöglichkeit ist allerdings 
nicht von der Hand zu weisen, es bedingt aber zuwarten, bis im Bild
die PSA-Quelle als Ziel zu sehen ist. 

Doch Vorsicht:
 Solche Kliniken verkaufen gerne eine deutliche Reduktion des PSA als Erfolg.
DAS IST ES ABER NICHT! Dein Ziel ist nicht PSA-Reduktion, sondern HEILUNG.
Aber, und da ist dein "Kopfsalat" schon gut geordnet: Erst mal das Bild,
oder ohne Bild, und zwar bald, die Salvagebestrahlung, denn die ist wohl
umso aussichtsreicher, je früher sie erfolgt (um 0.2 ng/ml PSA). 

Das ist ein schwierig aufzulösender Zielkonflikt, eben ein Salat.
Jetzt erstmal weiter PSA-Messen. Die rasche Verdoppelungszeit wird
sich wohl als Ausreisser erweisen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Markus45

> Nun, da ich noch immer den Salat sortiere kommt mir folgender Gedanke. Falls bei dem CT etwas sichtbar wird, warum sollte man es nicht mit einer IRE/Nanoknife versuchen? Den Weg einer Radiatio verbaue ich mir nach Aussage von der durchführenden Offenbacher Klinik nicht. Ob der Tumor hierdurch dauerhaft und komplett entfernt werden kann, zeigt sich ja dann in den folgende PSA Werten. Nach Aussage der Klinik Offenbach bestehen gute Erfahrungen in der Behandlung von Rezidiven. Das größte Problem ist die Bildgebung. Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir im Falle eines Falles eine Zweitmeinung einholen und weiter berichten...


Buschreiter, 
Frag aber auch mal nach den Kosten in Offenbach. Soweit ich weiss, übernimmt das die Kasse nicht...
Und ein weiterer Aspekt ist, dass die wohl erst ca. 150 Patienten weltweit behandelt haben... ist jetzt auch nicht so die große Zahl.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen. 

Gruß Markus

----------


## buschreiter

Gestern habe ich erst einmal noch eine Blutprobe zwecks neuerlicher PSA Bestimmung entnehmen lassen. Das Ergebnis ist leider noch nicht da, aber wird mir zur Überprüfung der 0,19 dienen. Der nächste Termin beim Uro zur Messung des PSA ist in ca. 3 Wochen. Insofern weiß ich dann mehr. Parallel wird die Bestrahlung vorbereitet, auch an der Front ist Bewegung. Sollte sich morgen etwas darstellen lassen, kommen die Unterlagen nach Offenbach mit Anforderung einer Zweitmeinung sowie eines Kostenvoranschlags. Es scheint klar, dass die Kosten nicht von Beihilfe oder priv. KV übernommen werden, obwohl z.B. die Klinik in Heidelberg die Übernahme in Aussicht stellt http://www.prostata-therapie.de/das-...ire-verfahren/ aber das wäre mir den Versuch wahrscheinlich wert. Klar ist, dass eine Heilung angestrebt wird, obwohl auch ein erheblicher Zeitgewinn nicht zu unterschätzen wäre.

----------


## buschreiter

Apropos Klinik in Heidelberg (s.o.). Da handelt es sich doch wohl auch um eine Privatklinik, oder? Hat vielleicht ein Forenmitglied dort schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Apropos Klinik in Heidelberg (s.o.). 
> Da handelt es sich doch wohl auch um eine Privatklinik, oder?


Ja, was ja nicht à priori gut oder schlecht ist, aber meistens teuer.
Auf den Zielkonflikt zwischen Bildgebung und möglichst früher
Behandlung eines Rezidivs hab ich schon hingewiesen.

Ich wünsche Dir eine frohe Salaternte!
Ceep calm & breathe!
Konrad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Apropos Klinik in Heidelberg (s.o.). Da handelt es sich doch wohl auch um eine Privatklinik, oder? Hat vielleicht ein Forenmitglied dort schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


Was die Bildgebung betrifft gibt es in Heidelberg das DKFZ, u.a. die universitäre nukleare Radiologie um Prof. Haberkorn (PSMA-PET/CT), die mpMRT um Prof. H. P. Schlemmer z. B. Beide Verfahren kosten ca. 1000,- (mpMRT) und 1300,-  (PSAM-PET/CT).
Dann gibt es noch das "Prostatazentrum" von Dr. med. Deuster, private Klinik, bekannt auch durch seine abenteuerliche HIFU-Therapie,
priv. Anteil ca. 10.000,-  cash im Voraus. HIFU-Therapiekosten dagegen in München Harlichng Dr. med. Thüroff, ca. 5000,-.
Es könnte sein, dass diese Klinik mittlerweile auch die IRE-Nanoknife als Therapieoption anbietet.
Und da eine private Klinik gewinnorientiert arbeitet, ist diese auch dementsprechend teuer. Dafür bekommt der Privatpatient auch einen exklusiven Sevice zugesichert. Allerdings verhält es sich mit der Bildgebung nicht allzugut. Bildgebend wird die Diagnose durch das Echzeit Elastogramm eingegrenzt. Für eine geforderte aktuelle MRT-Bildgebung vor Therapiebeginn oder deresgleichen, liegen Vorab-Blankoüberweisungen für die ALTA-Klinik in Gütersloh vor. Diese muss auch Geld verdienen, und es entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis was diese Klinik für eine MRT fakturiert.
Dies als Vergleich von Kosten zwischen privaten und staatlichen, allgemeinnützlichen, Instituten.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## buschreiter

Liebe Mitstreiter, heute habe ich das PSMA PET CT in Aachen machen lassen. War alles ganz entspannt, allerdings dauert es noch, bis ich ein Ergebnis habe. Nuklearmediziner und Radiologen setzen sich noch zusammen und werten die ca. 1.000(?) Aufnahmen aus...ich bitte um Geduld...der neue PSA Kontrollwert ist auch noch nicht da...es zieht sich.

Gruß Achim

----------


## buschreiter

Hab mir gerade mal die Bilder von der Untersuchungs CD angesehen...sehr spannend, aber zumindest für mich nicht wirklich aufschlussreich...

----------


## buschreiter

Soeben würde ich auf die fehlende postoperative Beurteilung in myprostate aufmerksam gemacht. Das Erstgutachten hat keinen GS wegen voroperativer Behandlung mit Casodex 150, Prof. Bonkhoff hat einen 3+4 (20%) im Zweitgutachten festgestellt. Der Fehler ist in myprostate behoben.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@buschreiter:

Dies ist auch mir aufgefallen, dass in  Deinem Bericht, myprostate.eu, der postoperative GS am Resektat nicht aufgeführt war.
Dagegen war jedoch ein GS von 6 in Deinen Kenndaten eingestellt. Interessiert hatte mich diese Info, da bei Dir eine Pn1 und R1-Situation vorlag.
Eigentlich etwas ungewöhnlich für einen "echten" GS6, statistisch betrachtet.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## buschreiter

> @buschreiter:
> 
> Dies ist auch mir aufgefallen, dass in  Deinem Bericht, myprostate.eu, der postoperative GS am Resektat nicht aufgeführt war.
> Dagegen war jedoch ein GS von 6 in Deinen Kenndaten eingestellt. Interessiert hatte mich diese Info, da bei Dir eine Pn1 und R1-Situation vorlag.
> Eigentlich etwas ungewöhnlich für einen "echten" GS6, statistisch betrachtet.
> 
> Gruss Helmut


Jo, keine gute Eintragung meinerseits. Nun müsste es aber stimmig sein.

----------


## buschreiter

> Hab mir gerade mal die Bilder von der Untersuchungs CD angesehen...sehr spannend, aber zumindest für mich nicht wirklich aufschlussreich...


Diese Beurteilung muss ich allerdings revidieren. Auf 2 Bildern kann man ein Leuchten vernehmen, wo sonst keines ist. Nach meinen Anatomiekenntnissen passt das mit dem Pathologenbericht überein. Also voller Hoffnung den Arztbericht der Spezialisten abwarten...Sollte es sich bestätigen, mache ich mindestens ein Fass Bier auf...

----------


## buschreiter

So, neue Infos. PSMA PET CT hat nix gesehen, PSA ist von Donnerstag 0,19 bis Montag auf 0,16 runtergegangen (immerhin). Es wird weitergemessen und per (ich sag mal: bürokratischer) Definition habe ich kein Rezidiv. Mein Uro war am Wochenende auf einem Kongress in England, auf dem auch die Bildgebung und IRE Thema waren. Seiner Meinung nach ist IRE eine Option für die Zukunft. Vielleicht auch nach erfolgloser SRT. Jedenfalls habe ich Ende des Monats wieder einen Termin zur PSA Bestimmmung und bin unter Beobachtung. 

Dennoch bin ich froh, das CT gemacht zu haben. So habe ich jetzt einen Stand X, auf dem man aufbauen kann.

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank buschreiter, für deinen Bericht über die Ergebnisse der PSMA PET/CT. 
Das ist für einige von uns, auch für mich, doch ein weiterer Baustein,
um zu entscheiden, wann man in diese Bildgebung gehen sollte.

Du bist ja mit einem jetzt deutlich unter 0,2  liegenden PSA hoffentlich auf
einem guten Weg, den nächsten Therapieschritt erst einmal aufschieben zu können;
offensichtlich war dein PSA erzeugender Herd doch noch zu klein, um in
der Bildgebung in Erscheinung treten zu können, da kann man doch eher froh drüber sein.

Ich wünsche dir weiter einen PSA Verlauf unter der - wie du schreibst - "bürokratischen" 0,2 Linie.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## buschreiter

Vielen Dank Roland. Nach den Aussagen auf dem Kongress in England soll man wohl bei 0,9 recht sicher etwas erkennen. Aber es ist und bleibt in diesen Bereichen ein Glücksspiel. Mir war es den Versuch auf jeden Fall wert. Und jetzt werde ich mal in Ruhe meine Spaghetti mit Garnelen essen und danach die gerade aus Japan eingetroffene Gitarre ausgiebig testen...
Zur Sicherheit habe ich kurz nach der nächsten Messung schonmal einen Termin bei den Strahlemännern (-Frauen). Bestrahlung kann binnen 2 Tagen beginnen, falls notwendig. Das ist doch mal eine Aussage...

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... Termin bei den Strahlemännern (-Frauen). 
> Bestrahlung kann binnen 2 Tagen beginnen, falls notwendig.


Wenn Du den Messwert 0.07 ng/ml bzw. <0.07, der nichts aussagt,
aus deiner myprostate-Tabelle rausnimmst, siehst Du um einiges
deutlicher, dass Handeln angesagt ist.
Zwischen April '13 und Ort. '14 liegt deine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit
bei einem halben Jahr. Der Abfall von 0.19 ng/ml auf 0.16 ng/ml
innert vierer Tage ist wohl messbedingt, bedarf aber der Abklärung 
durch eine weitere Messung, bevor Du bei den "Strahlemännern" 
anklopfst.


Erlaube mir noch folgende Bemerkung zur Patienten-Aufklärung:
Dem Professor, der sich aus dem R1-Befund rausschwätzen
wollte und dem Urologen, der Nebelpetraden warf, gehört
dein voraussehbarer Anstieg um die Ohren gehauen:



> 08.03.2013
>  6.00
> 
> Pn1 und *R1* hört   sich für mich zwar erstmal nicht so dolle  prickelnd an, 
> aber der Professor sagte mir ja vorher schonmal, dass* das  im Regelfall 
> an der Präparation liege.* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wie sich da was ändert. Ob nach RPE geheilt, 
oder mit der zweiten Chance der Bestrahlung entlassen, 
ist schon ein Unterschied.
Ich frage mich, warum es manchen Ärzten immer noch 
nicht möglich ist, ihren Patienten klaren Wein einzuschenken.

Eine erfolgreiche Zweittherapie wünscht Dir

Hvielemi / Konrad


_carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero._
Nimm den Tag, und vertraue möglichst wenig auf den folgenden!
Horaz, aus Ode an Leukonoë

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Konrad, da ist wohl was Wahres dran. Allerdings bestand schon die Möglichkeit, daß R1 nicht Zweittherapie bedeutet. Na ja, den Urologen habe ich sowieso gewechselt. Der hatte mir bei den Anzeichen einer Sepsis mit zu dem Zeitpunkt 39 Grad Fieber und Schüttelfrost Wadenwickel empfohlen...ohne Worte. 
Vielen Dank noch für die doch aufmunternden Worte...nur nicht die Nerven verlieren...
Ich werde noch den Termin Ende Oktober abwarten und dann eine Entscheidung treffen...das sollte mMn zeitlich reichen


Achim

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Achim,
zwei Kurzantworten:




> Allerdings bestand schon die Möglichkeit, daß R1 nicht Zweittherapie bedeutet.


Ja, aber wohl nicht bei einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit (VZ) von einem halben Jahr.
Diese VZ lässt immerhin die Möglichkeit zu, es handle sich um das 
mit R1 zu erwartende Lokalrezidiv und nicht um was Systemisches.




> ...das sollte mMn zeitlich reichen


Sicher. 
Erst nachmessen, dann entscheiden.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS zum PSMA-PET und anderen Bildern:
Zwischen dem Erlangen von aussagekräftigen Bildern (PSA >2mg/ml) 
und der Feststellung des biochemischen Rezidivs (PSA >0.2ng/ml, steigend) 
liegt nunmal eine Grössenordnung des PSA-Wertes, also gut drei VZ.
Dieser Zielkonflikt für Nach-RPE-Anstiege des PSA ist schwierig zu tragen: 
Es geht um die zweite Heilungschance durch frühe Bestrahlung vs. wissen, 
wohin zu zielen sei, mit dem erhöhten Risiko zu spät zu kommen.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Buschreiter,

ich habe die Info sowohl von Bad Berka, als auch der Uniklinik Münster, dass bei PSA 1,0 die Chancen der Entdeckung durch PSMA-PET-CT bei ca. 50% liegen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...Info sowohl von Bad Berka, als auch der Uniklinik Münster, dass bei PSA 1,0 die Chancen der Entdeckung durch PSMA-PET-CT bei ca. 50% liegen.


Also nichts neues seit letztem Jahr:



> Of 37 patients, 31 (83.8 %) showed at least one lesion suspicious for  cancer at a 
> *detection rate of 60 % at PSA <2.2 ng/ml* and 100 % at PSA  >2.2 ng/ml.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23179945


Der Cutoff bleibt weiterhin bei etwa 2 ng/ml,
für Einzelmetastasen wohl auch tiefer, 
aber das ist dann nur sinnvoll zur Therapiekontrolle
von Läsionen, die schon zuvor gesehen wurden,
wenn da nicht CT oder MRT ausreichen sollten.

Hvielemi

----------


## buschreiter

Nun ja, wie bereits geschrieben hat es sich für mich und meine Psyche dennoch gelohnt. Aufgrund der evtl. anstehenden Weiterbehandlung mit Strahlen frage ich mich natürlich, welche Unterschiede es in den Kliniken gibt und worauf man achten sollte. Da ich in Köln wohne und auch Bekannte habe, die bereits dort waren habe ich hier einen Termin für Voruntersuchungen vereinbart: http://www.strahlentherapie-bonn-rhein-sieg.de
zumindest die technische Ausstattung scheint mir auf dem neuesten Stand. Mein Uro empfiehlt eine in Frechen. Das ist aber für mich nicht so besonders gut zu erreichen...vielleicht hat ein Mitbetroffener einen guten Ratschlag parat...?

Und nun wünsche ich allen Mitstreitern ein schönes WE bei tollstem Wetter. Nachher steht nicht ein Auftritt mit meiner Rockband an...das lenkt von trüben Gedanken ab.

----------


## buschreiter

So, es gibt einen endgültigen Bericht der Uniklinik Aachen. Hier ein Ausschnitt, den ich für nicht ganz unwichtig halte:

"Normgroßer Lymphknoten links axiliär mit diskret vermehrter PSMA-Anreicherung. In erster Linie als unspezifisch zu werten.[...] Beurteilung: Kein Nachweis eines Lokalrezidivs."

Das habe ich auf den Aufnahmen wohl gesehen...

Werde bei dem Termin in der Strahlenklinik mal nachhorchen, ob man dort evtl. auf Verdacht bestrahlen kann, oder ob die Entnahme durch OP vielleicht sinniger wäre.

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Buschreiter,

warum willst du ein noch unspezifisch zu wertender axiliärer Lymphknoten behandeln lassen?

Bedenke, wo Licht ist wird auch immer Schatten sein, sprich jede Strahlenbehandlung hat seine Nebenwirkungen und von der axillären Lymphknotendissektion ganz zu schweigen. 

Du solltest vorher das Risiko zum evtl. Nutzen sehr intensiv abwägen.

Tom

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Tom, die möglichen Folgen würde ich mir natürlich ausführlich erläutern lassen wollen. Es handelt sich um einen axiliären Lymphknoten, nicht um einen axillären...wobei ich mich gerade frage, ob das einen Unterschied macht...?

----------


## tomblr

Sorry, kleine Verwechslung... also im Bauchraum die Lymphknoten an einem(r) (Lymphknoten) "Strang/Achse" und nicht unter den Achseln.... 

Tom

----------


## buschreiter

> Sorry, kleine Verwechslung... also im Bauchraum die Lymphknoten an einem(r) (Lymphknoten) "Strang/Achse" und nicht unter den Achseln.... 
> 
> Tom


Das wiederum würde zu meiner Beobachtung auf 2 Bildern passen...mal sehen, was die Strahlendocs sagen...

----------


## buschreiter

Neuer PSA liegt bei 0,18. Mein Uro rät aufgrund der R1 Situation schon zur Bestrahlung und würde auch, wenn möglich, den "leuchtenden" Lymphknoten mitnehmen. Auch wenn der Arztbrief zum PSMA Pet CT klar von KEINER Metastasierung ausgeht. Sollte es mit geringen Nebenwirkungen funktionieren, ist das vielleicht eine Möglichkeit.

Allerdings überlege ich, ob ich nicht die Strahlentherapie etwas nach hinten verschiebe und monatliche PSA Messungen vornehmen lassen soll, damit ich den Zeitpunkt des Handelns nicht verpasse. Einen Strahlentermin bekäme ich innert einer Woche, sodaß hier auch nicht Unmengen an Zeit verloren gingen. Ich habe immer die Aussage im Hinterkopf, daß man auch mit einer sehr frühen SalvageRT übertherapieren kann...

Werde das mal am Dienstag mit den Strahlendocs besprechen...

----------


## buschreiter

Die Quintessenz des Gesprächs heute in der Strahlenklinik Troisdorf: Empfehlung ist monatliche Messung des PSA und bei Übersteigen der 0,2 Bestrahlung. Mit dieser Aussage kann ich leben. Werde insofern Anfang Dezember wieder zur Blutentnahme bei meinem Uro vorbeischauen. CT Bilder aus Aachen wurden auch noch angesehen. Keine Auffälligkeiten, also dem Bericht aus Aachen entsprechend. Evtl. könne ich mir überlegen, ob ich tgl. eine Aspirin 50 mg nehmen mag. Ist eine Empfehlung eines bekannten Arztes aus den USA. Dort werden wohl auch noch Lipidsenker zusätzlich genommen.
Auf jeden Fall wurde ich seitens des Arztes nicht zu einer sofortigen SRT gedrängt. M.E. ist diese Vorgehensweise vertretbar, oder sehe ich das etwas zu entspannt? Zumal es mittlerweile bei einer Bestrahlung außerhalb der Leitlinienwerte dazu kommt, daß die privaten Krankenversicherungen nicht erstatten. Und das muß dann wirklich nicht sein...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Quintessenz des Gesprächs heute in der Strahlenklinik Troisdorf: 
> Empfehlung ist monatliche Messung des PSA und bei Übersteigen der 0,2 Bestrahlung.


Naja, lieber Achim, ich fürchte, das werde bald so sein. 
Du wirst also keiner "Bestrahlung außerhalb der Leitlinienwerte" bedürfen.
Du hattest den Fokus darauf gelegt ...



> ... wenn möglich, den "leuchtenden" Lymphknoten mit(zu)nehmen.


Kläre das ab, bevor allenfalls die Therapie begänne.
Sagte man dazu was in Troisdorf?


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## buschreiter

Ja, dazu sagte man das Gleiche, wie die Ärzte in Aachen. Es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf, daß es sich hier um einen befallenen Lymphknoten handeln würde. Allerdings wäre eine Bestrahlung auf Wunsch durchaus machbar und würde auch gemacht. Man kümmert sich aber noch und nimmt schonmal Rücksprache mit Aachen. Ich fühle mich dementsprechend gut aufgehoben.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf, daß es sich hier um einen befallenen Lymphknoten handeln würde.


Es ist gut, dass Du dich bei deinen Ärzten gut aufgehoben fühlst.
Ohne Vertrauen, würde man keine Therapie beginnen wollen.

Daher nur mal als Vergleichsbasis:
Ein befallener Lymphknoten sieht im PSMA-PET/CT so aus: [4]
Du hast wohl eine DVD deiner Bilder mit nachhause nehmen können?

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## buschreiter

Uiii, bei mir ist nur ein kleiner oranger Fleck auf zwei Bildern zu sehen. DVD habe ich...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Uiii, bei mir ist nur ein kleiner oranger Fleck auf zwei Bildern zu sehen. 
> DVD habe ich...


Nun gibt es auch Geräte, Programme oder/und Einstellungen, 
die das PET-Signal als mehr oder weniger intensives oranges Leuchten Darstellen:
Bild: DKFZ

Wenn da ein einzelner leuchtender Bollen irgendwo im Bauchraum gesehen wird,
muss es doch eine andere Erklärung geben, als blosse Verneinung :




> "Normgroßer Lymphknoten links axiliär mit diskret vermehrter  
> PSMA-Anreicherung. In erster Linie als unspezifisch zu werten.[...]  "


Ein objektiv vorhandenes Signal von was auch immer wird
subjektiv abgelehnt. Die Fragen sind: 
- Was ist der kleine Bollen?
- Warum reichert der den PSMA-Liganden an?
- Wenn es eine harmlose Erklärung gäbe, warum gerade dort
und nicht auch andernorts?

Fragen, fragen, fragen, bis Du dir im klaren bist, 
ob dieser 'Bollen' der Therapie bedürfe, oder eben nicht.

Anekdotischer Hinweis:
Mir wurde ein Verdacht auf eine Läsion im Kreuzbein 
in den PET-Bericht geschrieben, ohne dass dort auch 
nur das geringste Leuchten zu sehen wäre.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo, liebe Mitglieder. Die neueste Messung hat einen PSA von 0,20 ergeben, also eine Punktlandung. Quintessenz meines Gespräches mit dem Urologen ist, das wir Anfang Januar nochmal messen. Ich werde mir derweil schonmal ein Plätzchen beim IMRT sichern. Dazu habe ich aber noch einen Frage an andere Betroffene. Nach den Partin Tables ist bei einem Ausgangs PSA von ca. 6.0 und einem Status von T2a bei Gleason 3+4 die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Lymphknotenbefalls extrem gering. Auch das Zweitgutachten von Prof. Bonkhoff spricht von einem lokalen Rezidiv (natürlich garantiert mir das Niemand). Allerdings ist bei mir ein Neuralscheidenbefall festgestellt worden, deswegen denke ich darüber nach, die Lymphabflusswege mitbestrahlen zu lassen. Mich würde nun interessieren, welche Nebenwirkungen hierdurch zusätzlich wohl auftreten könnten? Macht das überhaupt Sinn, oder denke ich zuviel nach?
Vorab vielen Dank, sowohl das Schreiben als auch das Lesen der Antworten und auch der andern Threads hilft mir in der Meinungsfindung ungeheuer weiter.

Gruß Achim

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Achim,

bei mir war durch die Ergebnisse der RPE ein Lymphknotenbefall (1/13) bekannt. Trotzdem haben 3 von 5 befragten Strahlentherapeuten
die Mitbestahlung der Lymphabflusswege verneint, weil dies noch experimentell sei und ihrer Meinung
nach keinen Vorteil bringe. Die anderen beiden haben dies dagegen als sinnvoll und nützlich in meinem Fall bewertet.

Ich habe mich dann für eine Betrahlung entschieden, die diese Wege mit einschließt, auch in IMRT Technik.
Die Nebenwirkungen die zusätzlich auftreten können, betreffen die Mehrbelastung des Darms und
wirken sich dann darauf verstärkt aus: Blut im Stuhl, Schmerzen beim Stuhlgang und ähnlich.

Bei mir waren die sehr moderat, traten im letzten Drittel der RT-Zeit auf: Etwas Blut im Stuhl für mehrere Tage, was
sich von selbst legte, Schmerzen im Enddarm, die mit einer Salbe beherrschbar waren.
Das war es eigentlich. Ich habe die ganze Zeit (allerdings unterbrochen durch eine nicht
vorgesehene Hirnhautentzündung) weiter gearbeitet, wie ich zugebe allerdings eine körperlich eher wenig belastende Tätigkeit,
mit der Möglichkeit von Pausen zwischendurch.

Das Ergebnis ist in meinem Fall aber leider ernüchternd: nachdem mein PSA von 0,3 auf 0,1 abgefallen war und eine Zeit
lang dort blieb, steigt er nun leider wieder an und hat es schon wieder auf 0,3 gebracht.

Dies muss in deinem Fall, der in allen Parametern (aPSA, Gleason, Lymphknotenbefall) erheblich günstiger liegt als meiner,
aber nicht so ausgehen, du hast gute Chancen damit noch eine kurative Möglichkeit zu haben.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Achim,

Auszug meines Berichtes unter www.myprostate.eu

"Vom 26.3.2007 bis 18.5.2007 IGTR gesteuerte IMRT-Bestrahlung im Klinikum Mannheim bei Prof. Wenz mit 44 Gray auf Prostata, Samenblasen und die pelvinen Lymphknotenstationen. Anschließend wurde mittels integrierter Boosttechnik die Prostata und die Samenblasen bis zu einer Gesamtdosis von 74.29 Gy - entspricht biologisch 78 Gy - aufgesättigt. 

 Die radiotherapeutische Behandlung erfolgte durchgehend in IMRT-Technik über 9 Einstrahlrichtungen unter täglicher Lokalisation des Zielvolumens mittels stereotaktischem Ultraschall oder Linearbeschleuniger-assoziiertem cone-Beam-System."

Es wurden also 22 x 2.2. Gy prophylaktisch auf die Lymphbahnen abgegeben und dann 13 x 2 Gy an die oben beschriebenen Areale. Allerdings habe ich meine Prostata noch, habe aber vor der Radiatio mit einer 15-monatigen 3-fachen Hormontherapie begonnen.

Keine Nebenwirkungen während und nach der Bestrahlung. Wichtig ist aber vorher zu trainieren, dass eine regelmäßige Darmentleerung erfolgt und die Blase zum Schutz eben der Darmgegend möglichst während der Radiatio gut gefüllt ist. Man sollte also, wenn der Bestrahlungstermin, also die Uhrzeit in etwa feststeht, immer Wasser dabei haben, um nach einem erforderlichen Toilettengang wieder auffüllen zu können. Wenn man dann wie ein Stockfisch absolut still liegt und kaum noch atmet, kann nicht mehr viel schief gehen. Auch ein herumfliegendes Insekt sollte Dich nicht irritieren. 

Nachdem Deine Prostata operativ entfernt wurde, sollte geklärt werden, ob dann trotzdem eine bildgeführte IMRT notwendig ist. Ich wünsche Dir Erfolg bei der Behandlung.

*"Leben ist das, was passiert, während wir damit beschäftigt sind, Pläne zu machen"*
(John Lennon) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## buschreiter

Da ich Gott sei Dank keine Probleme mit der Kontinenz habe, sollte die gut gefüllte Blase nicht das Problem sein. Zur Not steht dort auch überall Wasser...ich glaube, der Arzt mit dem ich sprach sagte etwas von IMRT oder Rapid Arc. Ich sagte ihm "Hauptsache es hilft und die Krankenkasse/Beihilfe übernimmt die Kosten..."

----------


## Harald_1933

Rapid Arc. -* hier* -

----------


## buschreiter

> Rapid Arc. -* hier* -


danke für den Link. Der Arzt sprach auch von einer sehr kurzen Bestrahlungsdauer. Das Ausrichten würde länger dauern als die Bestrahlung selbst...

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Moin,

ich habe die Bestrahlung (IMRT/IGRT) mit Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege ja hinter mir.

Nebenwirkungen moderat: etwas häufigeres Wasserlassen, weicher Stuhl. Keine Schmerzen, keine sichtbaren Blutbeimengungen.
Die Reizung der Blase klang nach Bestrahlungsende recht schnell wieder ab, der weiche Stuhl hielt deutlich länger an - ohne aber im Tagesablauf für echte Probleme zu sorgen.
Geblieben ist allerdings bis heute, wenn auch zunehmend seltener, das Problem gelegentlichen Harnverlustes während des Schlafes. Verantwortlich dafür sind
nachmittags viel Kaffee oder abends alkoholhaltiges Bier. Koffein und Alkohol setzten die Wirkung des ADH herab, das dafür sorgen soll, dass die Urinproduktion nachts "heruntergefahren" wird.
Lässt man Kaffee und Bier weg, passiert nichts....

Eine gefüllte Blase zur Darmschonung wurde übrigens als nicht wirklich nötig erachtet.

Insgesamt hat jede Sitzung inkl. Ausrichten etwa 20 min. gedauert. Länger gelegen habe ich nur beim ersten Festlegen, bzw Markieren (Edding) des Bestrahlungsgebietes.

Meld' dich, wenn Du noch Fragen hast.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## buschreiter

Die Termine stehen nun fest. Kurz vorher lasse ich noch den PSA messen und dann könnte ich Mitte Januar loslegen. Die Ärzte haben mir empfohlen, wenn es geht weiter Sport zu treiben. Allerdings keine Sauna und nicht ins Chlorwasser. Ich nehme mal an, wegen Hautirritationen. Wie war das bei euch?

----------


## Harald_1933

> Die Ärzte haben mir empfohlen, wenn es geht weiter Sport zu treiben. Allerdings keine Sauna und nicht ins Chlorwasser. Ich nehme mal an, wegen Hautirritationen.


Hallo Achim,

leichte sportliche Betätigung kann nicht falsch sein. Auf Sauna in den Wochen der Bestrahlung soltte man in der Tat verzichten. Gechlortes Schwimmbadwasser ist sicher unangenehm, aber sorgt eher selten für Hautirritationen. Die Radiatio hat zumindest bei mir keinerlei Hautprobleme z.B. um den Po herum ausgelöst. Das zuvor gekaufte Babypuder habe ich einige Zeit später entsorgt.

Ich wünsche Dir eine erfolgreiche Behandlung.

*"Je mehr du gedacht, je mehr du getan hat, desto länger hast du gelebt"*
(Immanuel Kant)

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

ich denke, die haben eher Sorge, dass sich Deine Markierungen für die Ausrichtung unter dem Bestrahlungsgerät dabei auflösen....so war's bei mir beim Sport mit viel Schwitzen...Markierungen weg (Edding) einmal neu "einmessen" :-)

Uwe

----------


## buschreiter

Auch gut möglich...

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Achim,

ich möchte Dich mit einer Frage, die mich zur Zeit bewegt, nicht verunsichern. Du bist sicher auf dem richtigen Weg.

Aber: Kann jemand eine Aussage über die Langzeitwirkung der Radiotherapie (RT) machen (z.B. auf das (vor)bestrahlte Gewebe durch Vernarbungen, Verhärtungen etc.). Bei mir wurde nach der RPE die Prostataloge, LK und Abflußwege im größerem Maße bestrahlt (mit Photonen). Ich hatte zum Glück keinerlei Probleme an der Haut, an der Blase oder am Darm. Aber nun mußten drei metastasierte LK operativ entfernt werden; die RT war im vorbestrahlten Bereich nicht mehr möglich bzw. zu gefährlich. Die OP bei einem ausgesprochen erfahrenen Chirurgen schlug fehl. Es wurden von den drei befallenen LK nur einer gefunden und entfernt. Begründung: Extrem schwierige OP "aufgrund massiver Verwachsungen und Vernarbungen". Zudem ist nach der Lymphadenektomie meine Faszie gerissen mit der Folge einer weiteren OP zum Verschließen der Faszie drei Tage später ! Begründung wie vorn. Werden diese Langzeitwirkungen eventuell unterschätzt ?

Weitere Frage: Bieten andere (modernere ?) Techniken wie die Protonen-/Ionen-Bestrahlung oder Cyberknife bessere, weil schonendere Ergebnisse ?

Ich denke, gerade in jüngeren Jahren sollte man auch diesen Aspekten (ein wenig) Rechnung tragen. 

Viel Glück Achim, aber vielleicht bist Du ja nach Deiner Logenbestrahlung alle Sorgen los. Ich drück Dir die Daumen.

Gruß Werner

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Buschreiter,

das ist nicht nur gut möglich, sondern absolut nötig; sind die Markierungen beschädigt oder gar verschwunden, dann ist eine Neuvermessung unumgänglich.

Gruss und alles Gute

Jürg

----------


## buschreiter

@Werner: Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. Das ist sehr aufschlussreich und meinen Gedanke an eine Bestrahlung der  Lymphabflusswege werde ich intensiv mit dem Strahlenarzt besprechen. Man muß, so denke ich, jeden Aspekt beleuchten und auch in die Zukunft denken. Außerdem habe ich Vertrauen in die nun behandelnden Ärzte. Wie gesagt ist bei mir das Risiko sicherlich durch den Neuralscheidenbefall erhöht, allerdings spricht die Pathologie (Bonkhoff) von Gleason 3+4. Mal sehen, was die Ärzte so sagen. Vor dem  PlanungsCT gibt es ja noch ein Gespräch...und dir alles Gute auf dem weiteren Weg...

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Achim,

bei Deinen Werten hast Du keine andere Wahl. Behalte Deine eingeschlagene Richtung auf jeden Fall bei. Noch hast Du ein (gute) Chance, den Krebs loszuwerden. Dass die Bestrahlung für den Körper nachteilig ist, weiß jeder. Übrigens: Mir hat man einen Edding mitgegeben mit der Aufgabe, immer dann die Bestrahlungsmarken nachzuziehen, wenn sie sich zu verlieren drohen.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## spertel

Hallo Achim

Gestatte mir bitte, dass auch ich noch einmal meinen Senf dazu gebe.

Den "verdächtigen" Lymphknoten würde ich erst einmal ignorieren und davon ausgehen, dass es sich bei dieser Befundlage mit deutich höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit lediglich ein Lokalrezidiv handeln könnte.

Die sog. "Perineuralscheideninvasionen" stellen im Gegensatz zur "L1-Situation" zudem kein erhöhtes Risiko für einen LK-Befall dar, da diese feinen Nervenstränge vom Tumor lediglich dazu benutzt werden, die dünne Kapsel zu durchbrechen. Hier könnte bei weiterem Anstieg die Ursache begründet sein.

Die von Dir zitierten Partin-Tafeln halte ich persönlich in Sachen LK-Befall für wenig hilfreich, da Anzahl der entfernten LK in den jeweiligen Einzelfällen sicherlich unterschiedlich gewesen ist und daher eine genauere Analyse nur schwer möglich und ungenau erscheint. Wer wenig LK entnimmt hat natürlich auch öfter "NO", während bei extendierter LK-Ektomie auch jene Metastasen erwischt werden können, die ausserhalb des standardisierten Bereiches liegen.

Laut Publikationen von Kliniken, die sich mit dieser Problematik auf Grund eigener Erfahrungen befasst haben (Heidenreich; Bader), kann man im Niedrigrisikobereich von einem 8-15 % Risiko ausgehen, dass ein Lymphknotenbefall vorliegt.

Erst wenn eine eindeutige Tendenz in Richtung 0,3 ng/ml deutlich auszumachen ist würde ich mit der Strahlentherapie beginnen; auch in diesem Bereich sollte eine Bestrahlung noch erfolgreich sein, vorausgesetzt es liegt tatsächlich ein lokales Geschehen vor.

Für eine Bestrahlung der Lymphabfusswege sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit, zumal die Möglichkeit einer später notwendigen LK-Op im vorbestrahlten Bereich unklar erscheint. Ich würd´s lassen.

Gruss und "Good Night" aus Saigon.......

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Spertel, den dazugegebenen Senf lese ich sehr gerne, da er mir in der Entscheidungsfindung hilft. Nach Rücksprache mit meinen Ärzten werde ich tatsächlich die Bestrahlung der Abflusswege aus genannten Gründen bleiben lassen. Es macht bei mir wohl eher keinen Sinn. Die 12 entnommenen Lymphknoten bei meiner OP stuft mein Uro als sehr ordentlich ein, im Verhältnis zum Gleason der Biopsie und der vorgefundenen Situation. Und gegen alle Unwägbarkeiten kann man sich ohne entsprechendes Risiko sowieso nicht absichern...
Ich mache nun alles, was ich selber in der Hand habe, um fit in die mögliche Bestrahlung zu gehen (jeden Tag Fitnesshütte mit Gewichten und Kardio oder Schwimmen) und warte mal ab, was bei der nächsten Messung Anfang Januar rauskommt.
allen Betroffenen, Mitschreibern und helfenden Stimmen eine geruhsame Vorweihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch in das Neue Jahr.

----------


## buschreiter

So, es gibt Neuigkeiten. Der aktuelle PSA liegt bei 0,25. Der Trend ist nun klar ersichtlich und am Montag geht's zum PlanungsCT. Ab dem 20.1. stehen dann Bestrahlungen an. Mal sehen wie ich das verkrafte...

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Achim,

ist ne blöde Situation. Das weiß ich nur zu gut. Angst musst Du sicherlich nicht haben. Denke jedesmal, wenn Du auf dem Tisch liegst, wie eine Krebszelle nach der anderen verstrahlt wird. Alles Gute.

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Achim,

das wird schon nicht so schlimm, was die Nebenwirkungen anbelangt....alles Gute und ein hohe Trefferquote !

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## buschreiter

Vielen Dank für den Zuspruch. Was mich wundert ist ein Testosteronwert von 2,49 ng/ml. Das ist aber für meine 43 Jahre verdammt niedrig, zumal ich davon nichts merke. Mein Uro meinte, wir behalten das im Auge, aber ein Wert ist noch nicht aussagekräftig. Ich habe wohl wahnsinnig viel Kraft- und Ausdauertraining gemacht (täglich) und bin danach meistens in die Sauna. Außerdem viel Grünen Tee getrunken. Ob das wohl daran liegen mag...?

----------


## rembert

Hallo Achim,
hatte vor drei Jahren mal meinen Testo messen lassen.. hatte damals auch nur 3,16 ng .. bin ja nicht wesentlich älter.. dachte eigentlich der steigt eher an durch Sport??  Aber egal .. in unserer Situation kann es vielleicht auch ganz gut sein wenn der Testosteronwert nicht überhöht ist?!?
 Solange deine Libido nicht leidet ist es doch ok.  Fühlst dich doch auch körperlich fit.
Drücke dir die Daumen für die Strahle.
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## uwes2403

Moin ihr zwei,

da kann ich mich einreihen....meiner dümpelt auch so um die 4 herum....ich hatte das allerdings darauf geschoben, dass ich derzeit etwas wenig Bewegung habe.
Da der Wert aber im Normbereich liegt und ich keine Einschränkungen verspüre, haben wir das nicht weiter verfolgt.

Uwe

----------


## Gerhard50

Hallo Rembert und Uwe,

ich habe im Leistungssport gelernt:
Extremer Ausdauersport senkt den Testosteron-Wert. Entscheidend dabei ist die Dauer der Einheit - diese sollte max. 90 Min. sein. 
Um den Testosteron-Wert zu steigern, sollte man lieber in mehrere kürzere Strecken/Einheiten, jede davon sollte mit maximalen Krafteinsatz sein.
 Oder mit Krafttraining, wenn man kurz, aber intensiv mit hohem Gewicht arbeiten.
Also Schnellkraft steigert, Ausdauer senkt (verbraucht ?) den Testosteron-Wert.

----------


## buschreiter

So, heute PlanungsCT gemacht und anmalen lassen. Definitive Empfehlung des Arztes ist, eine Stunde vor dem Termin auf Toilette und danach dann mindestens einen halben Liter stilles Wasser trinken. Der Darm soll leer und die Blase gefüllt sein. Das hält beides soweit es geht aus dem Bestrahlungsgebiet heraus. Bei guter Verträglichkeit wird die Dosis auf max. 72 gy erhöht. Zusätzlicher Tip meiner behandelnden Osteopathin, die im Klinikum Leverkusen auch die Nachsorge nach der OP sowie Kontinenztraining macht: Viel trinken und so spät wie möglich auf Toilette gehen. Zwischendurch bei Notwendigkeit die in der AHB erlernten Übungen für Kontinenz machen.
Dann sollte alles gut funktionieren...

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Achim,

so ist es. Ich habe anfangs auf der Liege manchmal Blut und Wasser geschwitzt, so voll war die Blase. Der anschließende Gang zur Toilette wurde immer länger. Nach dem 7., oder 8. Mal habe ich es dann etwas lockerer angehen lassen mit dem Trinken.

Du wirst es schon überstehen.

WernerE

----------


## buschreiter

Heute geht es mit der Bestrahlung los. Unpassenderweise habe ich mir vorher die erste Erkältung seit über einem Jahr eingefangen. Aber mit Hustenstiller werde ich wohl ruhig liegen können. Für Interessierte werde ich in myprostate.eu mal schreiben, was mir so alles in der Zeit widerfährt...

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene, nun, da es mir nach den ersten 10 Bestrahlungen nach wie vor gut geht, stellt sich mir eine Frage, die der Strahlentherapeut nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit beantworten konnte/wollte ( so kam es mir zumindest vor). Wie sieht es mit Geschlechtsverkehr während der Bestrahlung aus? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen...?

----------


## Hvielemi

Warum solltest Du keinen Geschlechtsverkehr haben?
Du bis ja nicht radioaktiv.

Hvielemi

----------


## buschreiter

Kann man da was überreizen oder Ähnliches? Das war meine eigentliche Überlegung. Ich meine,ich hätte hier einen Beitrag gelesen, dass man eher enthaltsam sein solle, finde diesen aber leider gar nicht mehr.

----------


## Hvielemi

Überreizen?
Das würdest Du spätestens merken, 
wenn es in der Eichel oder sonstwo brennte.
Dann liessest Du es eh bleiben.

Viel Vergnügen wünsch ich Dir und deiner Partnerin,
und überreizt es nicht!

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

Konrad

----------


## silver dollar

Moin


> Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene, nun, da es mir nach den ersten 10 Bestrahlungen nach wie vor gut geht, stellt sich mir eine Frage, die der Strahlentherapeut nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit beantworten konnte/wollte ( so kam es mir zumindest vor). Wie sieht es mit Geschlechtsverkehr während der Bestrahlung aus? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen...?


auf dem Bestrahlungstisch schlecht machbar trotzdem prickelnde Idee das durchzuziehen während der Linearbeschleuniger arbeitet. Ansonsten sind keine Einschränkungen angesagt, wenn Lust dazu und Frau da ist
einfach loslegen oder sollte das "flachlegen" sein ?

----------


## buschreiter

Ich liebe diese klaren Worte. Nun habe ich keine Bedenken mehr. Nur auf dem Tisch werde ich es wohl sein lassen...wer weiß, was da sonst bestrahlt wird...

----------


## Harald_1933

> auf dem Bestrahlungstisch schlecht machbar trotzdem prickelnde Idee das durchzuziehen während der Linearbeschleuniger arbeitet. Ansonsten sind keine Einschränkungen angesagt, wenn Lust dazu und Frau da ist
>  einfach loslegen oder sollte das "flachlegen" sein ?


Hi Guenther,

so  einen krassen Humor hätte ich nie von Dir erwartet. Chapeau!

*"Es gibt Dinge, die sind unbekannt, und es gibt Dinge, die sind bekannt, dazwischen gibt es Türen"*
(William Blake)

Gruß Harald

----------


## buschreiter

Kurzer Zwischenstand nach 22 Bestrahlungen: Sehr gute Verträglichkeit, keine Probleme mit kontinenz oder Potenz. Ich denke, ich mache die 40 Bestrahlungen voll.

LG Achim

----------


## buschreiter

> Kurzer Zwischenstand nach 22 Bestrahlungen: Sehr gute Verträglichkeit, keine Probleme mit kontinenz oder Potenz. Ich denke, ich mache die 40 Bestrahlungen voll.
> 
> LG Achim


Und das ist auch Stand heute, nach mittlerweile 32 Terminen mit der Strahlenkanone...Seit 4 Tagen wird geboostet...und am 8.4. geht's in eine AHB

----------


## buschreiter

Es hat sich nichts geändert...heute nun die 39te und damit vorletzte Bestrahlung. Ich hatte es mir schlimmer vorgestellt als es letztlich war. Allerdings wird es Zeit, daß ich mal ausschlafen kann. Termine habe ich (absichtlich) immer um 8.20 Uhr.

----------


## buschreiter

Der Arztbrief ist da:
"Nach CT gestützter inverser 3D Bestrahlungsplanung bestrahlten wir die Prostataloge am Linearbeschleuniger mit 6 MV Photonen über 2 isozentrische Rotationsfelder in einer Fraktionierung von 5x1,8 gy/Woche bis zu einer Gesamtdosis von 50,4gy. Es wurde eine spezielle IMRT Technik, die sog. RapidArc Texhnik, mit dynamisch modulierten 360 Grad Rotationsfeldern eingesetzt.
Anschließend erfolgte nach erneuter CT Planung eine Dosisaufsättigung der ehemaligen Tumorregion mit 6 MV Photonen in gleicher Fraktionierung mit weiteren 21,6 gy bis zu einer Gesamtdosis von 72 gy. 
Die Strahlentherapie wurde vom Patienten sehr gut toleriert, radiogen bedingte Nebenwirkungen traten nicht auf..."

Alles Andere wird sich zeigen...

----------


## uwes2403

Toi Toi Toi wünsche ich Dir....

Warum man bei Dir mit gesamt 72 Gy bestrahlt hat und bei mir mit 66 Gy erschliesst sich mir nicht - nach welchen Kriterien legt denn der Radiologe wohl die Dosis fest ?

Schöne Grüße

Uwe

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Uwe, die Dosiserhöhung beruhte auf einer Nachfrage meinerseits. In Absprache mit dem Tumorboard in Troisdorf, mit meinem Urologen und mir haben wir die Dosis auf 72 gy festgelegt, falls ich die Bestrahlung gut vertrage. Es war irgendwie ein Bauchgefühl, dem ich da nachgegangen bin...normalerweise hätte ich 37 x 1,8 gy = 66,6 gy bekommen. Ob es irgendetwas gebracht hat, werde ich wohl nie erfahren...
Begründung für die KV:"..wegen des erhöhten Sicherheitsbedürfnis des Patienten "

----------


## buschreiter

Heute die erste Messung nach Ende der Bestrahlung (18.3.2015): Unter der Nachweisgrenze von 0,07...damit hatte selbst mein Urologe, der eher zu den Optimisten gehört, nicht gerechnet. Man hat also reichlich getroffen...ob es alles war, wird die Zukunft zeigen, aber verhaltene Freude ist glaube ich angebracht...vielen Dank für die unterstützenden Worte und hilfreichen Einwände und Vorschläge...ich bleibe auf jeden Fall weiter an Bord...

Gruß Achim

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Achim,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem guten Ergebnis

und dir und deiner Familie Frohe Ostern.

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## rembert

Mensch Achim ...  tolles Ergebnis... mach dir paar schöne Ostertage
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## buschreiter

Die mache ich mir...und am 8.4. geht es in die AHB nach Bad Zwischenahn...da war ich schon letztes Jahr 3 Wochen zur Reha...

----------


## Reinhold2

Und nicht vergessen: einen schönen Aal im Spieker essen, dazu ein kühles Jever...

----------


## buschreiter

> Und nicht vergessen: einen schönen Aal im Spieker essen, dazu ein kühles Jever...


Auch gerne zwei...

----------


## Reinhold2

Ich wussgte gar nicht, dass es in Bad Zwischenahn eine urologische Reha-Klinik gibt.

----------


## buschreiter

Sind nicht auf Urologie spezialisiert, ca. 40 Betten Onkologie und 400 Orthopädie. Wenn man eine OP mit den möglichen Nebenwirkungen hatte, ist sicherlich Bad Wildungen u.Ä. besser. Da ich mich nur erholen und Sport machen möchte, ist es dort optimal für mich. Außerdem innerhalb von 2,5-3 Stunden aus Köln erreichbar, wenn man zur richtigen Uhrzeit losfährt

----------


## buschreiter

Wollte mich nur mal eben melden. PSA weiter unter der Nachweisgrenze von 0,07. Trainiere für einen Triathlon und fühle mich sauwohl. Nebenwirkungen habe ich nach wie vor keine...

----------


## buschreiter

So, heute den neuen PSA erhalten. Mittlerweile kann mein Uro bis 0,01 messen und erfreulicherweise ist mein Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze. Es sieht tatsächlich nach einem Volltreffer aus, den die Strahlenmediziner gelandet haben. Nebenwirkungen verspüre ich nach wie vor keine. Und wenn ich diese blöde Erkältung überstanden habe, steige ich auch wieder ins Triathlontraining ein.

----------


## uwes2403

Glückwunsch.....mach' weiter so :-)

Uwe

----------


## lumberjack

Super! Das macht Mut.

Jack

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Achim,

meinen Glückwunsch. Damit bist Du hoffentlich raus aus der Geschichte.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mittlerweile kann mein Uro bis 0,01 messen und erfreulicherweise ist mein Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze. 
> Es sieht tatsächlich nach einem Volltreffer aus, den die Strahlenmediziner gelandet haben.


Ha, lieber Buschreiter, auch meine herzliche Gratulation!
Endlich mal eine erfreuliche Sache, die ich bezüglich des PSA kommentieren möchte:

Wenn Du in Myprostate.eu alle PSA-Werte entfernst, die bei deinem Urologen
mit 0.07 bzw. <0.07 ng/ml gemessen wurden, sieht man in der Grafik das,
was vor der Bestrahlung wirklich geschah:
Ein steter Anstieg von 0.02 bis 0.25 ng/ml, und das wäre auch so weitergegangen
und bei einer Verdoppelungszeit von etwa einem halben Jahr in einigen Jahren
bedrohlich geworden._ Von diesem Geschenen gab es mehr als ein Jahr
lang keine Kenntnis_, mangels geeigneter Messtechnik.
Wer also schon früher in den Genuss von Messungen bis 0.01 kommt, sieht
das Geschehen früher und kann somit auch früher intervenieren. Auch wenn
es bei Dir gelungen ist, das Rezidiv nachhaltig zu stoppen, mag es doch für 
Manchen hilfreich sein, die Lage noch früher zu erkennen und zu therapieren.

Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass Du geheilt bist und dich noch vielen Triathlons
zuwenden kannst, ohne dass im Hintergrund dieses Rezidiv-Gespenst umgeht.


Let the good times swim, roll and run!
Konrad

----------


## buschreiter

> Ha, lieber Buschreiter, auch meine herzliche Gratulation!
> Endlich mal eine erfreuliche Sache, die ich bezüglich des PSA kommentieren möchte:
> 
> Wenn Du in Myprostate.eu alle PSA-Werte entfernst, die bei deinem Urologen
> mit 0.07 bzw. <0.07 ng/ml gemessen wurden, sieht man in der Grafik das,
> was vor der Bestrahlung wirklich geschah:
> Ein steter Anstieg von 0.02 bis 0.25 ng/ml, und das wäre auch so weitergegangen
> und bei einer Verdoppelungszeit von etwa einem halben Jahr in einigen Jahren
> bedrohlich geworden._ Von diesem Geschenen gab es mehr als ein Jahr
> ...


Herzlichen Dank an Alle für die netten Worte!

Auch wenn ich persönlich zunächst ganz froh war, den vermutlich stetigen Anstieg von 0,02 auf die 0,25 nicht in voller Länge mitbekommen zu haben (Kopf in den Sand stecken?), so hat es doch eine bei Weitem andere Qualität, zu wissen, daß der Wert unter 0,01 liegt. Im Nachhinein wäre eine genauere Messung vielleicht doch gut für die Psyche gewesen, es schwelte ja immer die R1 Situation im Hinterkopf. Diese Ungewissheit kann auch zur Belastung werden...

Gruß

Achim

----------


## buschreiter

Neuer Wert ist 0,02. Völlig in Ordnung, eine leichte Steigerung hat mein Uro schon häufig nach Bestrahlung gesehen, bzw. hat er mir das bei solch einer genauen Messung gestern schon vorhergesagt.  Insofern herrscht zur Zeit Tiefenentspannung.

----------


## buschreiter

Nach der erneuten Reha in Bad Zwischenahn und reichlich Training für den Triathlon erneute Zitterpartie mit gutem Ausgang. PSA liegt bei 0,01. So langsam glaube ich auch an eine Heilung...

----------


## Harald_1933

> So langsam glaube ich auch an eine Heilung...


Hallo Buschreiter,

da möchte ich auch mal gratulieren; und für den nächsten Triathlon wünsche ich Dir schon heute den erhofften Erfolg.

Gruß Harald

----------


## buschreiter

Herzlichen Dank, ich werde berichten...

----------


## buschreiter

Gerade den neuen PSA-Wert erfahren...<0,01, also optimal. Und das beste war, dass ich keine Nervösität verspürt habe, obwohl der Wert statt Donnerstag Nachmittag erst heute Mittag angekommen ist. Da habe ich lieber einen Kurztrip nach Heidelberg genossen (inklusive 50 km Wandern innert 2 Tagen). Nächste Nachsorge erst am 10.1.2017. Schönes Gefühl, dem Urologen im Hochsommer einen guten Rutsch zu wünschen.
Sonntag wird es dann spannend...Triathlon in Zülpich...bis dahin dürfte mein Testosteron von derzeit 3,0 ng/ml gerne noch etwas ansteigen...

----------


## Pieter

Das ist in der Tat ein tolles Ergebnis! Toi toi toi für den Triathlon und noch mehr für die weiteren PSA-Messungen!

----------


## buschreiter

> Das ist in der Tat ein tolles Ergebnis! Toi toi toi für den Triathlon und noch mehr für die weiteren PSA-Messungen!


Herzlichen Dank, ich hatte ja schon in Deinem Thread geschrieben, dass ich mit der Entwicklung nach früher Rezidivbestrahlung sehr zufrieden bin. Ich hatte mich bewusst für die RapidArc Bestrahlung in Troisdorf entschieden, da mein Schwiegervater nach RPE mit Samenblasenbefall und Gleason 4+3 dort mit hervorragendem Erfolg bestrahlt wurde. Mir war es außerdem wichtig, daß ich nicht unendliche Fahrerei auf mich nehmen musste und mir Termine zu einer mir genehmen Zeit angeboten wurden. Dir alles Gute für Deine weiteren Entscheidungen und Behandlung.

----------


## Harald_1933

> ...bis dahin dürfte mein Testosteron von derzeit 3,0 ng/ml gerne noch etwas ansteigen...


Hallo Triathlon-Kämpfer,

um in Zülpich aufs Podest zu kommen, sollstest Du schon noch versuchen, vorher auf z.B. 3.95 ng/ml zu komen. Ich wünsche Dir das. Mein letzter Wert vom 25.7.2016 Testo 3.84 ng/ml.

Gruß Harald

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Triathlon-Kämpfer,
> 
> um in Zülpich aufs Podest zu kommen, sollstest Du schon noch versuchen, vorher auf z.B. 3.95 ng/ml zu komen. Ich wünsche Dir das. Mein letzter Wert vom 25.7.2016 Testo 3.84 ng/ml.
> 
> Gruß Harald


Die Frage ist nur, wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte...ich glaube, Testosterongel ist unter Sportlern offiziell nicht so gerne gesehen...lach...

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Buschreiter,

kein Gel, nur intensiv Gerätetraining, und zwar an mindestens 5 Geräten mit jeweils 15 Wiederholungen an wenigstens 3 Tagen in der Woche; besser noch auch am Samstag. Es ist manchmal Quälerei, hilft aber, dass Testo nicht abfällt. 

Für Triathlon war ich nie ein Kandidat, weil ich nicht so gut zu Fuß, sprich beim Laufen war. Du wirst das schon hinbekommen; auch mit 3.00 ng/ml, weil Dein Wille stärker sein wird als Dein Testo-Wert.

Gruß Harald

----------


## buschreiter

Danke für die Tipps, Harald. Ob ich das demnächst in die Trainingsphase einbauen kann, ist die Frage...muß ja zwischendurch leider auch arbeiten..;-)

Gruß Achim

----------


## buschreiter

> Lieber Buschreiter,
> 
> kein Gel, nur intensiv Gerätetraining, und zwar an mindestens 5 Geräten mit jeweils 15 Wiederholungen an wenigstens 3 Tagen in der Woche; besser noch auch am Samstag. Es ist manchmal Quälerei, hilft aber, dass Testo nicht abfällt. 
> 
> Für Triathlon war ich nie ein Kandidat, weil ich nicht so gut zu Fuß, sprich beim Laufen war. Du wirst das schon hinbekommen; auch mit 3.00 ng/ml, weil Dein Wille stärker sein wird als Dein Testo-Wert.
> 
> Gruß Harald


Es ging auch mit wenig Testosteron und mit eisernem Willen ganz hervorragend...auch wenn die Bedingungen mehr als widrig waren (Regen, Sturmböen)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es ging auch mit wenig Testosteron und mit eisernem Willen ganz hervorragend...
> auch wenn die Bedingungen mehr als widrig waren (Regen, Sturmböen)


Gratulation zu dieser Leistung in 'Tolbiacum'!
Es braucht gar nicht so viel Testosteron. Werte um
12 nmol/l (3,5 ng/ml) morgens reichen aus, das
wären dann abends grad noch die Hälfte bis Zweidrittel.

Gruss von einem, der ganz ohne Testosteron 
grad noch einen Rasen mähen kann (immerhin das!).
Die Sonne des Tessins hat das erleichtert, und jetzt
bedauere ich die abgehackte Wiese ganz ohne Blümen
und geniesse ein Mortadella-Sandwich.
Auch dir gute Regeneration vom Marathon, der wohl
zeitgleich mit jenem in Rio stattfand.

Geniesse den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

> Es ging auch mit wenig Testosteron und mit eisernem Willen ganz hervorragend...auch wenn die Bedingungen mehr als widrig waren (Regen, Sturmböen)


Na denn Glückwunsch........bei mir hängt das Volleyballnetz seit dem Testosteronentzug gefühlt noch mal 10 cm höher.......da hilft auch der Wille nur noch bedingt...
Grüße
Uwe

----------


## buschreiter

@ Harald: Wo ist dein Beitrag hin?
es war ein Triathlon bei dem ich von über 130 Männern als 16 ter  aus dem Wasser bin. Der Rest war nur noch ankommen...und glaube mir, auf der Ziellinie habe ich meine Leute animiert zu rufen: "F...Cancer" und die waren nicht alleine...vielleicht eine Art von mir, mit dem Mist umzugehen...Es war eine tolle Veranstaltung bei Fritz Walter Wetter...

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Achim,

es war kein Beitrag, sondern eine PN an Dich mit dem Betreff:

*Triathlon in Zülplich*

Und da hatte ich Dir auch die Ergebnisliste der Dreierstaffeln per Link übermittelt. Schau in Dein Postfach ganz oben unter Benachrichtigungen neben "Mein Profil"

Gute Nacht für heute.

Gruß Harald

----------


## buschreiter

Stimmt...es war ein tolles Erlebnis mit ganz viel Freude und ganz viel Leiden...wie das Leben eben ist...allerdings auf 1:45 Stunden komprimiert. Und im nächsten Jahr werde ich wieder die Fahnen dieses Forums hochhalten (Meldung ist bereits erfolgt...

----------


## buschreiter

> Stimmt...es war ein tolles Erlebnis mit ganz viel Freude und ganz viel Leiden...wie das Leben eben ist...allerdings auf 1:45 Stunden komprimiert. Und im nächsten Jahr werde ich wieder die Fahnen dieses Forums hochhalten (Meldung ist bereits erfolgt...


Damit meinte ich natürlich die "Aufklärung" von Mann zu Mann...immerhin konnte ich schon viele Kollegen und Bekannte von dem Sinn einer Früherkennungsuntersuchung überzeugen. In einem Fall war es wohl 5 vor 12. Und selbst vor einem Triathlon kommt man schonmal ins Gespräch...

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Achim,

wie wäre es denn mit dem Rothaus Mudiator-Lauf am 4. September 2016 auf dem Hockenheimring: http://mudiator.com/

Leider dauert das Hochladen manchmal etwas länger, um nähere Details zu erfahren. Meine Trainingsstätte "Venice Beach", eine Tochter von Pfitzenmeier, macht mächtig Werbung für dieses Hindernisrennen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## buschreiter

Das sieht sehr anspruchsvoll aus...leider muss ich an dem WE mit meiner Band in Holland Musik machen....

----------


## buschreiter

Da ich mal wieder zur Ader gelassen wurde, melde ich mich in eigener Sache. PSA ist weiterhin <0,01, es sieht also wirklich gut aus. 2017 darf so weitergehen...

----------


## buschreiter

> Da ich mal wieder zur Ader gelassen wurde, melde ich mich in eigener Sache. PSA ist weiterhin <0,01, es sieht also wirklich gut aus. 2017 darf so weitergehen...


Und so geht es weiter...PSA weiterhin unter der Nachweisgrenze!

----------


## W. Werner

Glückwunsch! Brauchst Du zwar offensichtlich nicht, aber ich drücke Dir alle Daumen, daß es so bleibt!.

----------


## buschreiter

> Glückwunsch! Brauchst Du zwar offensichtlich nicht, aber ich drücke Dir alle Daumen, daß es so bleibt!.


Herzlichen Dank, Daumendrücken kann nie schaden...

----------


## Arne80

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erneuten PSA < Nachweisgrenze! Ich drücke ehrlich die Daumen, dass es auch zukünftig so bleibt!

Dein spezieller Fall hat mich von Beginn meiner eigenen "PCa-Karriere" sehr interessiert, alleine schon aufgrund des "jugendlichen" Alters und des bereits mit 36 Jahren schon deutlich erhöhten PSA-Werts (inkl. der Aussage des Arztes "alles gut").
Ich wünsche alles Gute weiterhin!

VG
Arne

----------


## buschreiter

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erneuten PSA < Nachweisgrenze! Ich drücke ehrlich die Daumen, dass es auch zukünftig so bleibt!
> 
> Dein spezieller Fall hat mich von Beginn meiner eigenen "PCa-Karriere" sehr interessiert, alleine schon aufgrund des "jugendlichen" Alters und des bereits mit 36 Jahren schon deutlich erhöhten PSA-Werts (inkl. der Aussage des Arztes "alles gut").
> Ich wünsche alles Gute weiterhin!
> 
> VG
> Arne


Hallo Arne, es bleibt weiterhin bei PSA < 0,01 bei bester Gesundheit.
Mittlerweile teste ich einen angehenden Hausarzt mit der Frage, was er/sie bei PSA 2,0 mit 36 Jahren wohl gemacht hätte. Die Antworten sind faszinierend und zugleich erschreckend! Bislang habe ich NIEMANDEN gefunden, der gesagt hätte, wir messen in 4 Wochen nochmal, vorher bitte kein GV, kein Druck auf die Prostata. Bei Unklarheit Überweisung an den Facharzt!
Einem Freund von mir (hat noch die Prostata drin) wurde ein PSA < 0,1 und Testosteronmangel (Kastrationsniveau) attestiert (Hausärztin). Danach sollten Testosteronpflaster geklebt werden! Bei einer von ihm selbst veranlassten Nachkontrolle beim Uro wurde ein altersgemäßer PSA festgestellt und ein vergleichsweise hoher Testosteronspiegel. Augenscheinlich wurden da Blutproben vertauscht! Ich finde die Reaktion der Hausärztin erschreckend! Mein Freund hatte mich nach den Werten gefragt und für mich sah das deutlich nach Hormonblockade aus. Warum schätzt das ein Arzt so fehlerhaft ein??

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo Arne, es bleibt weiterhin bei PSA < 0,01 bei bester Gesundheit.
> Mittlerweile teste ich einen angehenden Hausarzt mit der Frage, was er/sie bei PSA 2,0 mit 36 Jahren wohl gemacht hätte. Die Antworten sind faszinierend und zugleich erschreckend! Bislang habe ich NIEMANDEN gefunden, der gesagt hätte, wir messen in 4 Wochen nochmal, vorher bitte kein GV, kein Druck auf die Prostata. Bei Unklarheit Überweisung an den Facharzt!
> Einem Freund von mir (hat noch die Prostata drin) wurde ein PSA < 0,1 und Testosteronmangel (Kastrationsniveau) attestiert (Hausärztin). Danach sollten Testosteronpflaster geklebt werden! Bei einer von ihm selbst veranlassten Nachkontrolle beim Uro wurde ein altersgemäßer PSA festgestellt und ein vergleichsweise hoher Testosteronspiegel. Augenscheinlich wurden da Blutproben vertauscht! Ich finde die Reaktion der Hausärztin erschreckend! Mein Freund hatte mich nach den Werten gefragt und für mich sah das deutlich nach Hormonblockade aus. Warum schätzt das ein Arzt so fehlerhaft ein??


Deswegen GRUNDSÄTZLICH NIE aus einen einzigen Laborwert irgendwelche Rückschlüsse ziehen - es gibt unzählige Fehlerquellen und das gilt nicht nur für den PSA.
Ist ein Wert auffällig, immer kurzfristige Kontrolle

----------


## buschreiter

Gerade erst ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei myprostate das erste Sternchen steht. 5 Jahre, in denen viel passiert ist und auch viele Dinge durch Eigeninitiative besser und intensiver geworden sind. Im übrigen wurde heute einer weiteren Reha zugestimmt.
Viele Grüße Achim

----------


## buschreiter

Weiterhin PSA nicht nachweisbar...nächste Messung Ende Oktober...

----------


## buschreiter

> Weiterhin PSA nicht nachweisbar...nächste Messung Ende Oktober...


Auch Ende Oktober ist der PSA unter 0,01.

----------


## buschreiter

> Auch Ende Oktober ist der PSA unter 0,01.


Es bleibt dabei, PSA unter 0,01! Nach einer sehr entspannten und wirksamen Reha, geht es mit großen Schritten auf die "Heilungsbewährung" zu.

----------


## Berema

> Es bleibt dabei, PSA unter 0,01! Nach einer sehr entspannten und wirksamen Reha, geht es mit großen Schritten auf die "Heilungsbewährung" zu.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Wert...Ich hoffe, ich kann in ein paar Jahren ähnliches berichten....Übrigens , ich bin auch Musiker und das ist ein großes Geschenk....Die Musik hilft IMMER und in allen Lebenslagen.
Durch das Musik machen erfährt man positive Schwingungen und das kann nur gut für die Heilungsbewährung sein..in diesem Sinne...weiterhin alles Gute für Dich

----------


## buschreiter

Herzlichen Dank für die netten Worte. Und ja...die Musik und das Musizieren haben mir schon manches Mal aus einer schlimmen Situation herausgeholfen. Ich wünsche dir auch alles Gute auf deinem Weg
VG
Achim

----------


## buschreiter

Nichts Neues von der aktuellen Blutabnahme! Weiterhin PSA unter 0,01 ng/ml. Nächster Termin ist im Mai, danach nur noch jährlich. Darauf hat mein Urologe bestanden, da er mich nicht unnötig stressen will! Netter Mensch...
VG
Achim

----------


## Michi1

Gratuliere, mein guter Wert ist erst das 2. Mal. Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch das ich wieder länger aussetzen kann.

----------


## buschreiter

Wieder einmal die Untersuchung (PSA < 0,01 ng/ml) hinter mich gebracht! Mit Genuss habe ich meinen Schwerbehindertenausweis zerschnibbelt. 7 Jahre ist die OP her, 5 Jahre die Bestrahlung...mir geht es blendend, trotz der derzeitigen Einschränkungen durch das Covid19-Virus.
 Nächste Untersuchung erst im Mai 2021!

----------


## martcu

Glückwunsch zu einem weiteren Jahr Ruhe

----------


## uwes2403

So mach' mal weiter  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## buschreiter

> So mach' mal weiter


 habe ich vor  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## buschreiter

> habe ich vor


Habe ich gemacht, Uwe! Weiterhin < 0,01 ng/ml).

----------


## rembert

Freue mich mit Dir über diesen tollen Verlauf!
Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## buschreiter

Dankeschön! Ein weiteres Jahr „gesundgeschrieben“, auch wenn die Tage um die Blutentnahme herum nach wie vor meine Laune verschlechtern. Aber das sind ja tatsächlich nur Kinkerlitzchen!

Viele Grüße 

Achim

----------


## wassermann

Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite. Mein Verlauf zeigt ja, wohin das führen kann...
Ich wünsche es dir zumindest.

Allen alles Gute,

Wassermann

----------


## uwes2403

> habe ich vor


Tja, was soll ich sagen ? Die Anweisung gilt also weiterhin :-)

----------


## buschreiter

> Tja, was soll ich sagen ? Die Anweisung gilt also weiterhin :-)


Sir, yes, Sir! Weiterhin PSA nicht nachweisbar. Habe dem Doc frohes Fest und guten Rutsch gewünscht  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## martcu

Hallo Achim, Glückwunsch zum Verlauf. So kann es weitergehen nicht wahr ? 
Viele Grüße Martin

----------


## uwes2403

Auch, wenn ich Wiederholungen leid bin - in diesem Fall mache ich eine Ausnahme :-)

----------

